# DS #5140: Last Window: The Secret of Cape West (Europe)



## Rayder (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6487^^


----------



## hullo8d (Sep 16, 2010)

Works on DSTWO


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 16, 2010)

works on DSTWO! awesome game


----------



## basher11 (Sep 16, 2010)

still gotta beat the first one... :|


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't give a shit about pokemon black and white right now, this is out! LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## HBK (Sep 16, 2010)

HELL YES. 

Oh, and:

FUCK pokemon.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 16, 2010)

enjoyed the 1st one ill play this until B/W is here


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 16, 2010)

Woot, a great release that's in a language I can understand. 
I hope it's just as good as Hotel Dusk.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 16, 2010)

Oohh yes. Screw B&W. We've had tons of Pokemon games before in the past but only one Hotel Dusk.


----------



## hyosuke (Sep 16, 2010)

Beating professor layton 3 today and will start playing this asap. No social life for another couple of days, I guess


----------



## inter4ever (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow what a week! Have to finish this one!


----------



## undercarris (Sep 16, 2010)

Loved the first one!! sure as hell i will love this one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 16, 2010)

It surprises me that this game actually came out since the developers are insolvent. Thats the reason why pirates should buy games (good games). Well, enjoy this last game of the series, suckas


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2010)

yay!!! Do you reckon it make a difference if I buy it or not since the company got bust?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 16, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> yay!!! Do you reckon it make a difference if I buy it or not since the company got bust?


You know, even if they are insolvent, they can earn money if people buy their last game.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 16, 2010)

Works on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1


and yes I was anticipating this more than B/W


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet. Do I need to finish Hotel Dusk first to understand the story? I, somehow, lost my save and after importing the US version of the game (it was on sale at play-asia quite some time ago) I don't think I even started it another time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hotel Dusk Sequel


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 16, 2010)

exactly what I was going to ask, my micro sd got corrupted when I was about 1/2 through Hotel Dusk, and I couldn't back-up anything, so I lost my save and never ended up restarting, so do we need to play Hotel Dusk, to get the story?


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 16, 2010)

NOO WHY MUST YOU TEMPT ME

I ordered this online and it got shipped yesterday. I'm impatiently waiting for it :C


----------



## plasmatron (Sep 16, 2010)

Can`t believe its finally out.
Hope this one works on my rusty slot 2 SC???
Ages since I played with my DS.

A GAME WORTH PLAYING IS A GAME WORTH BUYING


----------



## corr0126 (Sep 16, 2010)

ot:hey Rayder did you get the pm's I sent you handle that also great game


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 16, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> exactly what I was going to ask, my micro sd got corrupted when I was about 1/2 through Hotel Dusk, and I couldn't back-up anything, so I lost my save and never ended up restarting, so do we need to play Hotel Dusk, to get the story?



According to the info (and what I've played so far), not really no.


But you should play finish it though!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

NinjaMic said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to finish it, that's why I bought it in the first place, but there are just so many games.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Works on SupercardDS onei and R4 Wood 1.12


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 16, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Sweet. Do I need to finish Hotel Dusk first to understand the story? I, somehow, lost my save and after importing the US version of the game (it was on sale at play-asia quite some time ago) I don't think I even started it another time.
> 
> QUOTELast Window: The Secret of Cape West, is an adventure video game developed by Cing and published by Nintendo for the Nintendo DS handheld game console. It is the sequel to Hotel Dusk: Room 215, starring protagonist Kyle Hyde and being placed one year after the events of its predecessor. The game has visual and audio styles similar to the first game's. In this game, Kyle Hyde finds himself in the Cape West Apartments, Los Angeles, in 1980. The story of this sequel is separate from the first game's, even though it includes some connections with it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 16, 2010)

So far confirmed working on CycloDS!


----------



## Hirotsugi (Sep 16, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Works on SupercardDS onei and R4 Wood 1.12



Strange, i have a Supercard DSonei but i have random freeze...


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 16, 2010)

NinjaMic said:
			
		

> Works on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> 
> and yes I was anticipating this more than B/W


Odd doesn't work for me with AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 16, 2010)

i think this game has AP
random freezing


----------



## Goli (Sep 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> i think this game has AP
> random freezing


Random freezing on M3 Real with latest touchpod too.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 16, 2010)

Can someone post the main story and it's ending of Hotel Dusk in spoiler tags? I dont feel like playing the game again.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 16, 2010)

I choose this over Pokemon Black and White!

I'm about to get it right now...I'm excited!


----------



## Popin (Sep 16, 2010)

AHHHH Professor Layton and Last Window. I'm so happy, can't wait to play this. I don't know if I should quickly finish Professor Layton and then play this, or pause and play this. Either way, I need to play this soon. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Hirotsugi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't play to deep into it. I just turn it on, play a little of it and see if I can hit the common AP spots (style select, title screen, first cut-scene, ect) If it gets by that, then I assume it at least works. Then I do my deeper test later and post the results after that.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 17, 2010)

Mm, as said previously, I am also having issues with random freezing (stuck at black screens).
But yea, I did get past the first few cut scenes and talked to a few people before freezing.


----------



## Goli (Sep 17, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Mm, as said previously, I am also having issues with random freezing (stuck at black screens).
> But yea, I did get past the first few cut scenes and talked to a few people before freezing.


Perhaps it's set to freeze at certain points but we don't know which.
Mine froze when trying to stop investigating around the dispenser on the first floor of the building.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 17, 2010)

Random freeze happens to me as well, which usually occurs shortly after talking to someone :\ . Oh well.


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 17, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> AHHHH Professor Layton and Last Window. I'm so happy, can't wait to play this. I don't know if I should quickly finish Professor Layton and then play this, or pause and play this. Either way, I need to play this soon. lol


Saame!


----------



## Chesskid1 (Sep 17, 2010)

no worky on acekard 2i AKAIO latest


----------



## Akotan (Sep 17, 2010)

Isso é sério?? ()
Ops, sorry, my bad.

English mode on: Is this serious? Are you kidding? I didn't know this game was being released. God save the queen!

Hoping this works on M3 Simply Wood firmware.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dudes.. eff black and white! LAST WINDOW IS HERE!!! oh....and it freezes..


----------



## ~Stenny (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, all the members who have tested their games should play at least a half hour to make sure there's no AP. but thanks to all those members. =)


----------



## Popin (Sep 17, 2010)

I suppose the random freezes is a good thing. I can play Hotel Dusk to get myself ready for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you own a DSLinker, you'll have to change the save type to Flash 2Mbit or Flash 4Mbit. I haven't played a lot of it yet, but it seems to be working fine for me. No freezes yet.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished chapter 1.

Froze twice on my Acekard.



Well I guess its good that I'm not alone....thought it was my memory stick at first.


----------



## regnad (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone tried this on an EZ-Flash Vi yet?


----------



## Ishidori (Sep 17, 2010)

Well downloading right away!!! Hotel Dusk is one of my favourite games ever, i liked the plot, and i like they make a sequel (not a direct one, but it's doesn't matter ).

Too bad the work and the university are takin all my time away, but yet i'm planing have a really good times with mr. Hyde.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 17, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Isso é sério?? ()
> Ops, sorry, my bad.
> 
> English mode on: Is this serious? Are you kidding? I didn't know this game was being released. God save the queen!
> ...




HAHAHA Brasileiro eh uma merda mesmo aueaheuaheau é nóis irmão rsss


It works fine for me on M3, but maybe I dont played enouth to see if it freezes over the time...


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 17, 2010)

finally released!
now i just gotta wrap up Spider-man Shattered Dimensions (on last mysterio stage)
and Professor layton (entering towering pagoda) Fast
cause i'm not gonna play this if i'm still playing another game


----------



## Comedor (Sep 17, 2010)

/\ Bitch, use spoilers tag...

DAMMIT! Random freeze, using Acekard.

Anyone tried Wood R4? Should I bother setting up my old (and yet to be found) R4 card?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished chapter 1 without any freezing on the dstwo.


----------



## dryo (Sep 17, 2010)

on wood 1.12 it freezes before the mailbox lurking.


----------



## Crass (Sep 17, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> /\ Bitch, use spoilers tag...
> 
> DAMMIT! Random freeze, using Acekard.
> 
> Anyone tried Wood R4? Should I bother setting up my old (and yet to be found) R4 card?



Don't get your panties in a twist, he didn't spoil anything. 

Fingers crossed for a patch soon.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like people are storming about this game. I guess I'll have to give this a try, even if I'm not really fond of Mystery games.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 17, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> /\ Bitch, use spoilers tag...
> 
> DAMMIT! Random freeze, using Acekard.


i didn't spoil anything, and anyone who's played it up to knowing about the place knows that they're gonna enter it sooner or later

and are you using AKAIO or the original? i haven't tried it for my self


----------



## regnad (Sep 17, 2010)

Using EZ-Flash Vi.

Made it up to the apartment room without any freezes so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 17, 2010)

I jizzed a little.

Time to finish Layton!


----------



## Akotan (Sep 17, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> /\ Bitch, use spoilers tag...
> 
> DAMMIT! Random freeze, using Acekard.
> 
> Anyone tried Wood R4? Should I bother setting up my old (and yet to be found) R4 card?



Random freezes with Wood 1.12. Now, back running back to Professor Layton while the firmware doesn't get an update.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 17, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone know what's the save settings for NO$GBA?


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 17, 2010)

You should all import this to support Cing, even if they're bankrupt.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Exbaddude (Sep 17, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOOT. I Would, but I just finished Proffesor Layton > >


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey isn't this game part of the same series as HOTEL DUSK?
I'm going to have to grab this one!


----------



## Xplosivv (Sep 17, 2010)

Hm.

Random freezes on the simply too.

But I don't think there'll be an update for that firmware anymore.


----------



## demitrius (Sep 17, 2010)

Froze after picking up the mail on M3 Real


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice to see it working on wood... wonderful follow up to the first classic game on the DS, hotel dusk


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 17, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Froze after picking up the mail on M3 Real




Same with AKAIO 1.7.1 ;(


----------



## tHciNc (Sep 17, 2010)

in rom numbering where did part 1 sit around


----------



## Munkee (Sep 17, 2010)

Unplayable with cyclods ( 1.59 ) 

4 freezes , all at different points within 20 minutes


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2010)

stay up nearly all night waiting for news on B&W. see that this rom is out in passing (didn't even know it existed). black and white are a thing of the past
also this "I like suits. They're comfy and easy to wear." looks like someone had a sense of humor, this game is going to be epic
(works without freezing or other AP issues on supercard DSTWO for those who check these threads for compatibility reports)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

anyone know if Rudolph's Universal Child's Play Patch would work?


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 17, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> anyone know if Rudolph's Universal Child's Play Patch would work?



I dunno, but you have a DSTWO so you know it runs fine on that. But I am sure you know that since it's in the post right above you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can check to see if my latest UCPP will run on my Acekard.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a DSTWO :/ i have a Original R4 DS with Wood 1.12


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm using the EZ flash 3 in 1 and this might just be my imagination but i can't remember any other game that has different vibration levels for different events
did the official rumble cart ever have different rumble levels? i'm getting soft rumbles when i ask a question and hard rumbles when i get important information or select the rumble option in the menu (not a change in duration either)
can anyone clear this up for me. just want to know if i'm crazy or not.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Sep 17, 2010)

The first game was amazing probably one of the best DS games there is, I hope this one doesn't have a case of sequelitis


----------



## panmusic (Sep 17, 2010)

I can also confirm that the game has random freezes with AKAIO 1.7.1...
What is more possible to happen firstly?
Flashcarts updates or the release of a patched rom?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

Random freeze after exist 2-3 events/look around/talks


----------



## AntvgX (Sep 17, 2010)

Ez-flash Vi - Random freezes after dialog with landlady.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 17, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Using EZ-Flash Vi.
> 
> Made it up to the apartment room without any freezes so far. Fingers crossed.


No worries on EZ5i with last firmware 101 and kernel 3.0ob2.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2010)

If this is AP, it's sort of weird don't you think? I mean, in past games that have AP, the game stops completely at one point every time.

But this one, seems to just be random at different points, and some people are even able to get passed some of them. Just seems weird to me...


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Sep 17, 2010)

Munkee said:
			
		

> Unplayable with cyclods ( 1.59 )
> 
> 4 freezes , all at different points within 20 minutes



Has anyone tried the beta firmware


----------



## Xplosivv (Sep 17, 2010)

According to certain rom hosting sites, it's the same AP as in the Japanese version.

So, expect a fix in, let's say 24h.


----------



## regnad (Sep 17, 2010)

AntvgX said:
			
		

> Ez-flash Vi - Random freezes after dialog with landlady.



Not me. I'm well into the second chapter and not a single freeze yet.

Do you have the firmware update from a couple of months ago?


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just downloaded it and it seems everyone complaining about an AP so i'll wait till a patch comes out


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 17, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> AntvgX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is probably still using an old kernel and an old firmware.


----------



## regnad (Sep 17, 2010)

This game is goatee central.

For some reason I don't remember people using pagers in 1980. Is my memory wrong?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 17, 2010)

Still having a black screen with the acekard2i with 1.7.1 AKAIO


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone know if there is someone working on a patch?


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 17, 2010)

Game froze on the exact same spot twice for me (after picking up the mail) on my Acekard Akaio 1.6 RC2. 
No random freezes for some reason but only at this particular spot.

Edit: Got past the mail now by loading a save game prior to picking up the mail and then trying again.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Sep 17, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Still having a black screen with the acekard2i with 1.7.1 AKAIO



Same here. What I don't get is that some people with an Acekard and 1.7.1 Akaio DO get it to work. It doesn't make any sense?! If the firmware is the same, why aren't the results?


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been so long, I'm glad this finally came out! Maybe now I'll actually touch my DS that's been gathering dust on my desk for months.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 17, 2010)

For me it freezes randomly. 
I'm using an Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.
Sometimes it freezes when the screen goes black to go to the next scene.
I just had to restart the game to get past the freezing point.
But now since I got to chapter 2 it started to do it more when I'm looking around.
One time it froze when I tried to save it, when the checkmarks were loading.
It never freezes when I'm having a conversation with someone.
I hope someone is working on a patch because I want to play this without having to restart my DS how many times in a row.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 17, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> HELL YES.
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> FUCK pokemon.



I Couldn't agree more.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 17, 2010)

Its driving me crazy crashing all the time. Can't get past a certain bit without freezing


----------



## Arena90 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many seem to disagree, as the topic for pokemon peaked at around 900 viewers


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 17, 2010)

Welp, it's time for Pokemon to take over.

And (yet agan): BUY THIS
Seriously, it may get Nintendo to buy Cing


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2010)

My god, I loved the first game. I will gladly import this somehow if it means Nintendo will buy Cing. Just as long as Cing doesn't screw us over and give us another "Again" or anything like that. They should focus on one franchise until they master it and gain experience from it.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 17, 2010)

Keeps freezing on AKAIO 1.7.1. I hope a patch will be released soon.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

were is the Yellow Goblin when you need him?


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 17, 2010)

i don't know why after i opened the mailbox it freeze and when i want to start the game again it can't start... anyone can help?


----------



## dryo (Sep 17, 2010)

check the japanese rom threads there's a patch out there that should work on the EUR version aswell.


----------



## dryo (Sep 17, 2010)

i cant patch it with childsplay.


----------



## FarRenGate (Sep 17, 2010)

Japanese patch doesnt work


----------



## panmusic (Sep 17, 2010)

Are we doomed?Is there any other option?Any ideas???


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone said it's the same AP as the Japanese version, and that got cracked. It's only a matter of time before they implement it into the EU version as well. So no, we're not doomed.


----------



## FarRenGate (Sep 17, 2010)

I think we should to wait for the patch. I am sure that someone will make it eventually


----------



## Comedor (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I THOUGHT I was going to play Last Window over the weekend, but now I'm leaving the city and the ROM is yet to be fixed.

I know, I'm spoiled... but Hotel Dusk is my favorite DS game, and now I can't enjoy Professor Layton or Pokémon because I tasted Last Window's first chapter and.. ugh. Bye.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't understand why people are excited about Japanese Pokémon games releases. What's so cool to play a game where you wander around without knowing what is the next thing to do.

Maybe it's just me. I don't play Pokémon since GBC games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, Wood firmware may get updated now that Pokémon Black and White are dumped. I advice playing Mario games to kill time and celebrate the series anniversary!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people are excited about Japanese Pokémon games releases. What's so cool to play a game where you wander around without knowing what is the next thing to do.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. I don't play Pokémon since GBC games.
> 
> ...



More like play some Layton to use your time wisely. The game is GORGEOUS. I love the music.

And some people are able to read Japanese. Others just do it for... well.. hell if I know.

So what's the story with this AP? It's working for some people, but it's freezing in random spots for others?


----------



## default2k (Sep 18, 2010)

So we should wait for a firm update for Wood then?
Last window is the only thing im looking forward at the time, really.

btw the site crashed today right? I couldnt get in.


----------



## shri1026 (Sep 18, 2010)

in no$Zoomer , animated dialog scenes are all messed up.
i tried ex0,ex3,ex5.
any other setting u people know ???


----------



## mrchia88 (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guys, just curious, how are the hex edit codes derived?


----------



## zombones (Sep 18, 2010)

Using an acekard2i:

one rom wouldn't load at all

another one would freeze after the first movie, which sucks cause that first movie was cool lookin'


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

This is Hotel Dusk 2?


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This is Hotel Dusk 2?



Exactly!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Works on SupercardDS onei and R4 Wood 1.12


Until now? I hope it will work once I have downloaded it


----------



## Phynx (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone know a place I can import this from that wont ruin me with shipping charges?  I'm in the US.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 18, 2010)

Phynx said:
			
		

> Anyone know a place I can import this from that wont ruin me with shipping charges?  I'm in the US.



Check Newegg.com.
It's free shipping and it ships fast to the US too.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 18, 2010)

freezes randomly for me on latest AKAIO


----------



## badgerkins (Sep 18, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> freezes randomly for me on latest AKAIO



Mine freezes after exiting a closeup view of a door.


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Sep 18, 2010)

When do the freezes start occurring?  I played through to the start of chapter 2 on DSTWO and haven't yet had it freeze up.


----------



## cacildo (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright, i found the JAP patch

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J4ZZTAQN

At least that was the patch people used to get rid of AP in the japanese version

I didnt tried. I dont know if i have the guts to try it. If anyone feel brave enough, be my guest

Until then, im waiting for more information


----------



## FarRenGate (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried to use this patch yesterday. Unfortunately it doesnt work.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 18, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> When do the freezes start occurring?  I played through to the start of chapter 2 on DSTWO and haven't yet had it freeze up.


its been confirmed that there is no freezing on dstwo


----------



## nkgradici (Sep 18, 2010)

JAP patch not working. Well have to wait until someone makes AP patch for the game(or new ak2loader for my Ak2i :-) ), but as someone said earlier - it seems the game is just forgotten because of Pokemon Black/White. We will just have to wait....


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 18, 2010)

I Dont like waiting.......
how is pkmn b/w more important than this!


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone get a black screen with AKAIO 1.7.1?


----------



## nkgradici (Sep 18, 2010)

lol, i know. Hotel Dusk was sooo great,cant wait to play it (even tried to buy it,but its not in Croatia yet...)
And yes, i too have black screen upon loading the game on AKAIO 1.7.1 on Acekard2i


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 18, 2010)

nkgradici said:
			
		

> lol, i know. Hotel Dusk was sooo great,cant wait to play it (even tried to buy it,but its not in Croatia yet...)
> And yes, i too have black screen upon loading the game on AKAIO 1.7.1 on Acekard2i


Same thing happens to me I dont understand how people even got this game to start with Acekard2i AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 18, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> I Dont like waiting.......
> how is pkmn b/w more important than this!



People like playing the same thing 5 million times I guess.


Tempted to buy the actual cart though even though a patch will probably be out soon


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 18, 2010)

Freezes randomly with latest Sakura m3Real


----------



## Sheeft (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't wait to try it !

Well, as I read, we must wait for a Wood update or a patch… right ?
When do you think we'll get one of these ?


----------



## yorch (Sep 18, 2010)

I found it fixed but it's the full rom with the fix applied, gonna try it now, I'll keep you updated


----------



## basher11 (Sep 18, 2010)

don't post roms.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

yorch said:
			
		

> I found it fixed but it's the full rom with the fix applied, gonna try it now, I'll keep you updated



Hope it works!


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well at least tell us what the release name or file name is!


----------



## yorch (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Well at least tell us what the release name or file name is!



I don't know if it will work, the file is simply called 5140 – Last Window The Secret of Cape West (E).nds and its size is 134217728 bytes, do you have it unfixed to compare its size?


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 18, 2010)

If it's fixed, it won't be hard to make an xdelta patch provided it's not trimmed.

EDIT: The untrimmed, unpatched version is 134,217,728 bytes.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Unfortunately no, but I think that one is the unfixed, have you not tried it yet?


----------



## yorch (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, i have tested it with akaio 1.7.1 and it freezes, so we'll have to keep waiting


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel like this could take a very long time...


----------



## Sheeft (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, is there really a fix or not actually ?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

No fix yet but I hope for one by the end of the day.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, I wasn't aware of this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope someone manages to crack the AP.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

I have found a fix!
Just use one of these sav files and it works! Tested with AKAIO 1.7.1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8VWDJ9FS

You start from the beginning! Theres no "Load Game" selection!


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> I have found a fix!
> Just use one of these sav files and it works! Tested with AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> 
> ...





The file is unavailable, please provide us, users, with a proper one.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> I have found a fix!
> Just use one of these sav files and it works! Tested with AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'll give it a try after I finish downloading.

@Stefen: I'm downloading it right now, bro.


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, thanks. I guess this one should work. By the way, what save is this?- I mean from which point do you start?

"The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable." quite weird. Seems like someone doesn't want me to play this game.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

LostStefan said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks. I guess this one should work. By the way, what save is this?- I mean from which point do you start?



You start from the beginning^^


----------



## m_babble (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> I have found a fix!
> Just use one of these sav files and it works! Tested with AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> 
> ...





The4rmageddon
Newbie
Group: Newcomers
Posts: 1
Joined: Today, 07:27 PM

"The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable."


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

The file is still online O.o


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> LostStefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a reason to start from the beginning, as you say. If it wasn't for this problem, I might have already watched Hyde talk in a sarcastic way with yokel he encounters.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> The file is still online O.o



Grabbed it


I'll try it out with AKAIO


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, can't grab it! can anyone e-mail me?

[email protected] ru thanks.

EDIT: Grabbed it, never mind the mail, guys. Gonna tell you if it work or not.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

Please tell me if it works for you too, okay?


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 18, 2010)

If you get "The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.", keep refreshing. It worked for me then.

Anyways, once someone tests this, post back with your results.


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys, it doesn't read the save file. Am I doing something wrong?- There is just the start option, no continue one, unfortunately. How do I name it, the same way as the .nds or what? thx


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2010)

Same name as the nds file.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

LostStefan said:
			
		

> Guys, it doesn't read the save file. Am I doing something wrong?- There is just the start option, no continue one, unfortunately. How do I name it, the same way as the .nds or what? thx



That' s right! Theres no "Load Game" selection^^


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

Could someone re-upload the file to mediafire or another site, please?


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> LostStefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you serious or joking?- I mean, come on. There is even a left-handed .sav file, still, nothing there.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, I had to rename the extension to lowercase .sav to work but theres no "continue" like people said


Plus I couldnt even save once things got going


----------



## Goli (Sep 18, 2010)

LostStefan said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if this really works... ?
There's no "load game" option and both .sav files are 1kb.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

LostStefan said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I just selected right-handed or left-handed. Then the game saved. And that's all


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got through with megaupload. I reuploaded the alleged patch so people won't have to put up with that shit anymore.
http://www.mediafire.com/?8b8szsh6o836djx


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

If you want I can make a savegame on which you must not watch the intro


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

I am getting the same problem as someone before me mentioned. The save isn't being read. Perhaps I downloaded a rom that had been tampered with, I'll check.


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

There is no 'load game' option! Help me out.

*Posts merged*

There is no 'load game' option! Help me out.


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> If you want I can make a savegame on which you must not watch the intro



Or even one right after the mail checking scene ( beginning of chapter 1)


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> I am getting the same problem as someone before me mentioned. The save isn't being read. Perhaps I downloaded a rom that had been tampered with, I'll check.
> 
> No, It has to be like this! I did not start playing I selected only right-handed or left-handed!
> 
> ...



I've told you, it works


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to select right handed or left handed as well.


----------



## LostStefan (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess that's not just a save, it's a patch of some sort which doesn't have the 'load' function before you create it yourself. Only guess, though.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

The file is only 435 bytes.

lol.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 18, 2010)

Thing is though, you cant save with this


Or at least I couldnt


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a reupp on Mediafire^^

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zxx2p1jqpryw...indow%20Fix.rar



			
				NinjaMic said:
			
		

> Thing is though, you cant save with this
> 
> 
> Or at least I couldnt



What? Why not? I can save wothout any problems


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon, may I ask what it was precisely that you did to fix it?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

same for me. Says could not save


----------



## asdfgh1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon, may I ask what it was precisely that you did to fix it?


Yeah... It would be nice to know.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## m_babble (Sep 18, 2010)

How is a save file from someone's cart that can play it without freezing supposed to solve anything for people that have carts with issues with this game?
People are having the game freeze on them at different points, even in those who somehow made it into the second chapter.
We need a patch fix.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon, may I ask what it was precisely that you did to fix it?



The savegame I have uploaded was created with the No$GBA... And this sav file works for me perfectly on AKAIO 1.7.1. I can save the game too


----------



## default2k (Sep 18, 2010)

I call bullshit on this.
When are we getting the next Wood update?!


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I call bullshit on this.
> When are we getting the next Wood update?!



I don't know where is your problem! For me everything works perfectly. I swear!


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

Well i tried it on AKAIO 1.7.1 and i cant save and it crashed when i got to kyles room


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

The save file should be 512KB. As I stated before this one is less than 500 *bytes*.


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Well i tried it on AKAIO 1.7.1 and i cant save and it crashed when i got to kyles room



But this can not be ....it must work! But I don't know why you can not save...I can save my game


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

How is that proof?


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> How is that proof?



Sry, I 've misunderstood something


----------



## m_babble (Sep 18, 2010)

I call bullshit too.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

Hilarious, you edited your post, everyone can do that


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

How many people have tested my savegame? Two? Three? That are not enough!
I'm sorry but I don't know why it doesn't work for you...


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone else tested this?


----------



## default2k (Sep 18, 2010)

God, the wait is killing me!
Maybe someone can PM Another World and ask him about the next update for Wood or something?
I want to play this novel so bad.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure you mean well The4rmageddon, but I doubt this is going to stop the anti-piracy measurements in the ROM.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I want to play this novel so bad.


We all do, bro, we all do. Let's just be patient.


----------



## Kislii13 (Sep 18, 2010)

wood r4 1.12 
now it freezes, then I try to save progress.


----------



## Kilkenny (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried the save with my Wood R4 1.12 and it doesn't work. I can save but it freezes


----------



## The4rmageddon (Sep 18, 2010)

What I just noticed is, that all of you must choose left-handed or right-handed, right? Is it possible that your flashcarts dont read the save file?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 18, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weve waited 3 Years for a sequel! I think thats being very patient!


----------



## panmusic (Sep 18, 2010)

I can confirm that the save file does not work with my AKAIO 1.7.1 too.
Also,the game cannot save the progress... :-(((((


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> What I just noticed is, that all of you must choose left-handed or right-handed, right? Is it possible that your flashcarts dont read the save file?
> CODE[21:57:17] ÂÂWhat I just noticed is, that all of you must choose left-handed or right-handed, right? Is it possible that your flashcarts dont read the save file?ÂÂ
> [21:57:26]  Tell him that I converted the save and it still froze
> [21:57:32]  to shut him up
> ...


----------



## default2k (Sep 18, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you guys are right, might as well wait a little more, but sadly i dont think there will be a fix/patch for this weekend...


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 18, 2010)

Still randomly freezes for me on 1.6 RC2 Akaio with this save file. To be precise it froze after the dialogue with the guy who fixes the building.


----------



## Goli (Sep 18, 2010)

I made my own savefile using Desmume and converted it afterwards, I already talked to the plumber and I'm currently in Kyle's room.
http://www.mediafire.com/?bh0sd9066ah9kwf
The save file is after checking the mail box.
EDIT: Oh well, it froze affter checking the voice messages on the phone. At least I tried :/.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 18, 2010)

Goli; I don't think this is the solution.


----------



## Sheeft (Sep 18, 2010)

I also tried this save with my R4 Wood and it didn't work…
I compared the files and it seems that the linker has overwritten the save file you gave us… In fact I'm pretty sure of that point.

So this is unusable with our linker… Futhermore, I can't get how it could have changed something anyway… The problem does not come from saving.


----------



## Kilkenny (Sep 18, 2010)

I had to talk to the plumber into your save goli


----------



## dryo (Sep 18, 2010)

i don't know bout you guys, but I'm playin locks quest.


----------



## zruben (Sep 18, 2010)

I just wanted to say that this fix didn't work for me either. (I converted to .sav file using shunyweb page)

I'm using latest AKAIO, on an Acekard 2, and still, random freeze after checking stuff.

thanks for the effort anyway =)


----------



## plasmatron (Sep 19, 2010)

VENOM, XPA or SUXXORS where are you???

Anyway I ordered my copy yesterday.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 19, 2010)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> VENOM, XPA or SUXXORS where are you???
> 
> Anyway I ordered my copy yesterday.



i'd say they're fixing pkmn black and white

WHICH MAKES ME MAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Sep 19, 2010)

I post this so you don't waste your time.

Apparently if you have a SuperCard DStwo, your fine.  I started my adventure on a SuperCard DSone (Sp5 08-21-10 most recent update), and after the intro, after talking to a couple people, I searched the nearby surroundings, and then it crashed to black screens.

I copied my save file to my R4 card, sporting the recent 1.12 Wood firmware, and I managed to play about 5 more minutes until the next crash.  As much as I love Hotel Dusk, and as much as I want to continue this game, it's impossible.  I've never played Pokemon, and can only hope that the fix for this game comes sooner than later.  When given the opportunity, I will buy this at retail, since I already know how great this game is.  Until then, don't bother downloading this game from your Spanish-speaking site, or virus encrusted torrent search engine.  

A firmware update is required, simply put.  I only wonder why Nintendo doesn't invest in the same AP protection as this game.  Baffled, I am.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys, seriously, maybe this is a sign.
PLEASE buy this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here:
http://www.thehut.com/games/platforms/nint...w/10237189.html
It's pretty cheap, and S&H is £3. It's also reliable; I ordered Another Code R from them and it arrived pretty quickly. It was factory sealed, too (well duh).

ANYWAY you guys should play Layton while you wait for your copy to arrive (or while it's patched, for those who are still pirating it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 19, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too, i REALLY Want to play this game now...
i even changed my sig.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 19, 2010)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> Guys, seriously, maybe this is a sign.
> PLEASE buy this.
> 
> 
> ...



Ill definitely buy it now....for my sister I have scdstwo. I was gonna have her play it on my old cyclods  but it still freezes.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I'll just buy this... all those random freezes and black screens ruin the experience. I'll finish Layton first, then I'll visit the store and actually buy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2010)

Sadly, I don't have the option to buy the game online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pirating this is my only chance to play it. As soon as it gets localized, hopefully it does, I have my money ready.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Sep 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Sadly, I don't have the option to buy the game online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't there enough options to purchase it online? Maybe you could ask a friend to import it for you, or something. As for the localization, I understand your point. If this game isn't released in North-America, piracy is a tempting alternative.


----------



## Deesotilio (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, I preordered the crap out of this, and it should have arrived at my house on Friday. I was hoping to DL it and get to play it, as the official cart hasn't come yet, so I'm getting pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remind me to Falcon Punch everyone until it gets here


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 19, 2010)

Sooo... still no fix? Damn Black & White...


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Sooo... still no fix? Damn Black & White...


I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm playing Hotel Dusk again to get the different ending.


----------



## Ishidori (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, there's a fixed rom around the web. But they say it doesn't work on r4...............Too bad for me U_U


----------



## Goli (Sep 19, 2010)

Ishidori said:
			
		

> Well, there's a fixed rom around the web. But they say it doesn't work on r4...............Too bad for me U_U


Yeah, I just found it, supossedly it works on:
acekard 2i w/ akaio 1.7.1. 
R4i 
Supercard ds two
R4i GOLD
M3
R4 III (Clone)


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ishidori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 19, 2010)

Care to tell us the filename of the supposed fixed rom?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

Feels like deja vu from yesterday, Hope its not!


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 19, 2010)

And if it actually works


please


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I found a fix that works for everybody else, but doesn't work on *MY* cart, so I won't share it


----------



## Kilkenny (Sep 19, 2010)

Very Funny...


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 19, 2010)

not really, I just summarized the last posts of the previous page..


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 19, 2010)

koziakauzu said:
			
		

> Oh I found a fix that works for everybody else, but doesn't work on *MY* cart, so I won't share it


Oh I found a fix that works for your cart but not mines so I wont share it


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm glad your all finding fixes! Would you mind sharing? lol


----------



## GodotNDS (Sep 19, 2010)

google 89dkUnR


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

GodotNDS said:
			
		

> google 89dkUnR



does it work, anyone tested it?


----------



## GodotNDS (Sep 19, 2010)

im testing, result in 20 min


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

Ill test it on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7.1


----------



## notimp (Sep 19, 2010)

Still crashes on AK2i w/ Akaio 1.7.1 for me, I even deleted my previous sav - still crashes (BSOD randomly after some time playing).


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

notimp said:
			
		

> Still crashes on Akaio 1.7.1 for me, I even deleted my previous sav - still crashes.



Well sweet crispy crap!


----------



## InternHertz (Sep 19, 2010)

The guy edited his post two days ago, so the link he provides is a launch day link.

Maybe he only said some carts could RUN it, albeit not without freezes.


----------



## Goli (Sep 19, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> notimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much for it being fixed, it didn't work on mine either >:


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 19, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> xLaraCroftx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah crashed for me when i entered kyles room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tested 3 now, not testing anymore, SICK OF DOING THE FIRST BIT OVER AND OVER lol


----------



## Sheeft (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll give it a try onto my R4 Wood but it seems that it won't work either… Anyway I've no other way.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

For the love of God. Why are people so stupid to overlook such a gem? Would someone release a Fixed version or just a fix in general already?!


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> For the love of God. Why are people so stupid to overlook such a gem? Would someone release a Fixed version or just a fix in general already?!



For the love of God.Why people are so stupid and cheap to buy such a gem  ? Would someone get hurt by buying this excellent game which really deserves our support already (instead of crying for an AP fix ) ?

Fixed


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 19, 2010)

Rule of the thumb

try it before you buy it


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 19, 2010)

So the first minutes enjoyed from the unfixed rom are enough for a good try, the game is nothing more than dialogue + simple puzzle anyway


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 19, 2010)

More like "nothing more than a great story, excellent character development and gorgeous art style anyway" ;o


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought it, but it'll take a while to arrive, so I would like to pirate it in the mean time.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 19, 2010)

Does any one know how to get this working on nogba? When ever I try ds zoomer the screen just goes crazy


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm just happy this was Cing's last effort as opposed to AGAIN, which although I finished, was pretty bad.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 19, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I'm just happy this was Cing's last effort as opposed to AGAIN, which although I finished, was pretty bad.


Did you at least enjoy it?
I've been meaning to continue that game, but the dialogue seems uninspired and rather dull, and the character animations are on the bland side.
I wanted to give Again a chance,  since it was a CING game, but it seems more like a time sink than an actual enjoyable experience...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2010)

NinjaMic said:
			
		

> Rule of the thumb
> 
> try it before you buy it
> 
> ...



I'll admit. Before I downloaded games, never bought them. Then I decided "you know, if I buy them, I'm supporting the developer for making great games. If I download it after I bought it, it just means I don't have to carry around a lot of carts."

But here's the problem, I don't have a way to buy the game online, so sadly, piracy is my only way of playing the game


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 19, 2010)

*Casting summoning spell: Yellow Goblin*


----------



## Shurebis (Sep 19, 2010)

Srsly, Pokémon has stolen all the guys from the scene. I am sure that this AP is way simple than Pokemon's AP.

Bunch of fanboys


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 19, 2010)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> Srsly, Pokémon has stolen all the guys from the scene. I am sure that this AP is way simple than Pokemon's AP.
> 
> Bunch of fanboys


+1 Yea, a game thats not even on english is steeling all guys for translate and ap fix...

Edit: we need to keep posting to have this on top of latest discussions so the haxorz see we have a problem here.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, look at it this way: This will be the last CING title we'll see, so it's alright if we wait just a little longer, even if it's a week or two, for this game to work properly on most carts.
You gotta savor this moments before you get to enjoy the game. Think of it like Christmas Eve. Sure opening the presents is half the fun, but the waiting can be enjoyable too.


----------



## default2k (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont think that all the Scene guys are busy with Black and White.
Back when SoulSilver was released in the USA Xenophobia clearly stated in the NFO that they were sick of it.

See here:

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9223

Hope im allowed to do that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2010)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> Srsly, Pokémon has stolen all the guys from the scene. I am sure that this AP is way simple than Pokemon's AP.
> 
> Bunch of fanboys



Well like someone said, this is the same AP found in the JP version... and that got hacked. I don't know much about this stuff, but can't you just incorporate that hack in the JP version, into the EU version?


----------



## default2k (Sep 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Shurebis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, that didnt work out. Sigh.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i hope the summoning of the yellow goblin will work. to fix both this and some other new releases


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 20, 2010)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's uninspried and dull because Tecmo wrote it, not Cing.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you guys remember when Dragon Ball Origins 2 came out? 



"zzk2001" guy used the Dragon Ball Origins 2's (EUR) files and copied to the Dragon Ball Origins 2 (JPN).

Could someone do the same here? IIRC there's a Last Window's japanese patch.


----------



## default2k (Sep 20, 2010)

Wood 1.13 is out!!

http://gbatemp.net/t255741-wood-firmwares-...p;#entry3140068

Finally i can enjoy this novel.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 20, 2010)

THANK YOU MARIA AND JOSEPH! THAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

i'm just goona have to play this on r4 until they fix it on akaio


----------



## Comedor (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i'm just goona have to play this on r4 until they fix it on akaio


Yeah, thanks GOD I still have my R4.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i was going to give it to my cousin but lucky i kept it


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Ugh come one akaio, or acekard...


----------



## mcoupe69 (Sep 20, 2010)

ugh... i got so dang excited because i found my old r4.. but neglected to realize that i was trying to use an old r4 on my new dsi xl .. phail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(( wonder when new akaio or a game fix will come about


----------



## mcoupe69 (Sep 20, 2010)

ah well i was randomly trying some games i hadn't played yet the other night and got pretty sucked into dragon quest V so i guess ill just wait.. knowing my usual luck with epic rpgs ill get halfway through it.. get really into it then last window will get fixed and ill drop it and never go back to it Zzz -_- im a slut with games


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 20, 2010)

It's good to hear that Wood was updated to fix the freezing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope the AKAIO team is working on it because I want to be able to play this on my Acekard.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 20, 2010)

Playing on Wood r4 1.13 and no problems so far.


----------



## mcoupe69 (Sep 20, 2010)

lucky jerk... i contemplated trading my dsi xl in for a ds lite and some credit at game stop tommorow ... for like a minute..t hen realized what an impatient tard i was being -_-.. good to know someone in the rom world is enjoying it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

does not work on r4 wood 1.13
it freezes when examining stuff in chapter 2


----------



## mcoupe69 (Sep 20, 2010)

bummmmerr, looks like everyone just needs to wait for an actual patch/fix :/


----------



## volteccer (Sep 20, 2010)

Examining works fine for me using Wood 1.13


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 20, 2010)

ARRRRGH!
I DONT HAVE AN R4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if an update for Sakura doesn't  come out soon, 
I'm gonna get an r4 from the shop-temp..


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

volteccer said:
			
		

> Examining works fine for me using Wood 1.13


then what have i done wrong


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> volteccer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Disable in game cheats and softreset?

Edit: if that doesn't work step by step help:
1. Make backup of your SD card (but delete _rpg and _DS_Menu.dat)
2. Formatt your sd card with SD formatter (in options: Full erase on. Formatt size adjustment: off
3. Download Wood R4
4. Put the _rpg folder and the _DS_Menu.dat on the root of your SD card.
5. Put your roms and homebrews that you made a backup of on your sd card. Nds games can be in subfolders but most homebrews need to be in root.
6. Still have problem?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm kind of new to r4 wood so if anyone has a good tutorial for this it would help


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


My little guide is only a lite version


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4


thanks turns out i forgot o take the _rpg folder and ds menu.dat out of the wood r4 folder

YAY!!!!!!!! I CAN FINALLY PLAY IT


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

does someone have a sav file that is at chapter 2 that i could use


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> does someone have a sav file that is at chapter 2 that i could use


no


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stuff you


----------



## volteccer (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> does someone have a sav file that is at chapter 2 that i could use


What part of Chapter 2?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

does anyone know how i could get my sav file from akaio to work on r4 wood


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

volteccer said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the start or anywhere before you meet marie


----------



## volteccer (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> volteccer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I am far passed that.
You could always start again, it isn't really that far in


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why cant you do it yourself it won't take long..


----------



## tutukenobi (Sep 20, 2010)

Is there anyone to play it without the Wood Firmware?
I got an R4 SDHC and it's not possible to install wood in R4 Clones


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm surprised there's only an EXiMiUS copy of this (well thats all i found) could do with a SuXXors copy. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 20, 2010)

tutukenobi said:
			
		

> Is there anyone to play it without the Wood Firmware?
> I got an R4 SDHC and it's not possible to install wood in R4 Clones



Not that Wood 1.13 really fixes the game just yet.
A clean, untrimmed copy crashed for me just after leaving the cafeteria.
Myself, I'll be waiting for Rudolph's fix for the game, hopefully he'll fix
the U/E version and not just J.


----------



## default2k (Sep 20, 2010)

Im on currently on Chapter 3 and it works perfeclty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I stayed playing for like 5 hours last night, i havent feel this hooked into a game since TWEWY, really.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 20, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> Im on currently on Chapter 3 and it works perfeclty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm jealous!


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 20, 2010)

EarthBound said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me 2 , Im playing Hotel Dusk for the 100th time why i wait for a fix


----------



## Ishidori (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for the Wood v 1.13! You're the best.


----------



## zruben (Sep 20, 2010)

I want to play this game so bad it hurts =(


----------



## Sterling (Sep 20, 2010)

Benn playing for around 35 minutes on my DSTWO, so am I wrong in thinking it's working fine?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Benn playing for around 35 minutes on my DSTWO, so am I wrong in thinking it's working fine?


no problems reported with DStwo i think.
If there is try disable in game reset.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 20, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Sep 20, 2010)

So still random black screens on wood 1.13 i presume? Or did someone manage to get past chapter 2 for instance without a single black screen?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> So still random black screens on wood 1.13 i presume? Or did someone manage to get past chapter 2 for instance without a single black screen?


no it works perfect on wood as far as i know


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 20, 2010)

i never realised how small my ds screens were coz i normally play dsi
and now i'm playing last window on my ds


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 20, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i never realised how small my ds screens were coz i normally play dsi
> and now i'm playing last window on my ds



I was temped to play it on my DS lite, I have a DSI XL, screens seem so tiny now lol. Gonna wait one more day or 2


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, I know what you mean. I had a lite that I played Pokemon Heart Gold on. Then I got a PSP and played with that for the longest time. Went back to finish up PKMN... tooooo small. I picked up an XL, packed my lite away. Might bring it out if I get a new R4 or something.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonder what will arrive first - my legit copy or a patch.

I think the legit copy is going to win this one.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 21, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you just buy it?


----------



## dryo (Sep 21, 2010)

Ihave latest wood,it freezes


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 21, 2010)

So,i've been playing this for a while now on original R4 on Wood R4 v 1.13 and the game so far works flawlessly.On Chapter 3 and no freeze ups.With out this firmware verson however,it tended to freeze up every 10 mins.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive never waited so long for a AP fix. Wtf.


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Ive never waited so long for a AP fix. Wtf.


You've been waiting like 3 days. Don't get your panties in a knot.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 21, 2010)

More like exactly 5. I'm not getting my panties in a knot just saying that this needs some attention witch it obviously isn't getting.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah this is getting weird.  How do we bring something like this to the attention of hackers?  
In the past, even release groups have mistaken "hidden gem" games for shovelware and not released them.


----------



## FarRenGate (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh my God, in chapter 3 it freezes every 5 min! It's terrible!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 21, 2010)

FarRenGate said:
			
		

> Oh my God, in chapter 3 it freezes every 5 min! It's terrible!


Have had no problem from start to the end of chapter 5. What firmware are you using? what flaschard?


----------



## damaztur (Sep 21, 2010)

That's it, I'm going to my gameshop and I am going to buy it!
I can't wait anymore..


----------



## Deesotilio (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, my retail cart beat a patch




It was supposed to be here on Friday, but whatever. I'm disappointed in the hackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was hoping to play it on my flashcart and not have to cartridge swap


----------



## Des_Kaje (Sep 21, 2010)

damaztur said:
			
		

> That's it, I'm going to my gameshop and I am going to buy it!
> I can't wait anymore..




I think I'll go for that too. When you've bought it, could you tell me where? I've been looking in five different stores but no results thus far.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice to see some people suporting Cing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




To bad i can't because I'm broke


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if anyone is trying to fix this and can it be solved by a firmware update or do you have to fix the actual rom


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 21, 2010)

Just saw this for 30 quid in my local store on my lunch break. May have to grab this after work


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lucky ones! Some people don't have a local shop to grab a fresh DS game, though I'm honestly willing to buy this one. Ordering online means a 70-dollar price tag and a month to wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Keeping my fingers crossed for an AKAIO update.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2010)

Disappointing that there hasn't been a release yet. But still, it's only been a couple days, so I'm going to remain optimistic. I don't want to miss out on this game, and I don't have the sources to buy online.  Here's hoping the hackers are willing to do it. And if they do, they have my many, many, many thanks.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Sep 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Disappointing that there hasn't been a release yet. But still, it's only been a couple days, so I'm going to remain optimistic. I don't want to miss out on this game, and I don't have the sources to buy online.  Here's hoping the hackers are willing to do it. And if they do, they have my many, many, many thanks.


mmmm, i`m gonna try this out. Maybe i like it!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 21, 2010)

I had mindfuck on the part where you shut the alarm off after trying to open the door on the 4th floor.
You had to press both and I know DS has no multitouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> So still random black screens on wood 1.13 i presume? Or did someone manage to get past chapter 2 for instance without a single black screen?


No freezes


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

Please don't post spoilers


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree. A bit of a dick move on his part. No need to even really post in this thread about the game, go make a new thread. Just use spoiler warning...


----------



## Kislii13 (Sep 21, 2010)

wood r4 1.13. 
catch 1 freeze in ch.2 in Marie`s room. But i use old no patched save from 1.12. mb this is the reason?


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

xLaraCroftx and Shadowsoldier: Don't quote spoilers :\


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 21, 2010)

great, just received the game today, I can finally play it freeze-less...
God, saving process is so slow on an original cart

For people saying they cannot buy because it's not released in US: Play-asia, they deliver everywhere..
or maybe some online UK shops, they are quite cheap (compared to other European shops)


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> damaztur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're Dutch, grab it on bol.com


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> xLaraCroftx and Shadowsoldier: Don't quote spoilers :\



That... was my bad. I didn't even hit the quote button. Sorry, I edited the post...


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, it's an easy mistake to make. Thanks for editing your post though


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive edited too, sorry


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 21, 2010)

Just grabbed my copy from the shop. First DS game ive brought ever in like 3 years.

Just noticed on the back of the box it says "IMPORTANT: The use of an unlawful device with your nintendo DS system may render this game unplayable"

Ninty and their silly scare tatics


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just grabbed my copy from the shop. First DS game ive brought ever in like 3 years.
> 
> Just noticed on the back of the box it says "IMPORTANT: The use of an unlawful device with your nintendo DS system may render this game unplayable"
> 
> Ninty and their silly scare tatics


Mine just arrived in the mail and the thing is on my game case as well, except in Dutch.

Bullshit, of course.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2010)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just grabbed my copy from the shop. First DS game ive brought ever in like 3 years.
> 
> Just noticed on the back of the box it says "IMPORTANT: The use of an unlawful device with your nintendo DS system may render this game unplayable"
> 
> Ninty and their silly scare tatics



Don't think it's talking about flashcards or whatever, probably some other device. Then again, isn't that warning on everything?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a Question, I'm gonna play this on my DS Lite using my M3 Simply with the Wood Firmware why waiting for a fix for Acekard using Akaio. Could I when the Acekard is fixed, export the save from the M3 Simply and play it on my Acekard or wouldn't it work? Thanks


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Got a Question, I'm gonna play this on my DS Lite using my M3 Simply with the Wood Firmware why waiting for a fix for Acekard using Akaio. Could I when the Acekard is fixed, export the save from the M3 Simply and play it on my Acekard or wouldn't it work? Thanks



Don't see why not. When I had my R4 SDHC, when I went to go put games on my Acekard, I had to convert the .sav so the Acekard would read it.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> xLaraCroftx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wicked, I cant hold out any longer, only held out this long cos i didn't want to play it on my tiny DS Lite lol


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah I went ahead and bought it from NCSX


Why the hell not, the first game was that good and this looks to be more of the same


----------



## damaztur (Sep 21, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> damaztur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't bought it yet.. School got in the way -.- But have you looked in Free Record Shop? They will most likely have it.. You can order it on the site
Or ofcourse Bol.com they always have the games that are most hard to find.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm playing it now but i'm still going to buy it. love this and Hotel Dusk


----------



## damaztur (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok for every Dutch gamer, I just ordered it via Bol.com. 
If everything is alright I should have it delivered by tomorrow.


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 21, 2010)

damaztur said:
			
		

> Ok for every Dutch gamer, I just ordered it via Bol.com.
> If everything is alright I should have it delivered by tomorrow.


Yes, I ordered it there as well and it has already arrived. bol.com is such a great site.


----------



## tapsel (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm beginning to suspect that there's some sort of silent agreement in the scene to hold back on a patch to boost sales for Cing. Just look how many people in this thread bought this game because they couldn't wait for a fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I always buy games only after trying them on my flashcard. That's why most of my games are still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Popin (Sep 21, 2010)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just saw this for 30 quid in my local store on my lunch break. May have to grab this after work


Lucky. It's not released here and I don't think it will be anytime soon. If it was here, I'd definitely buy it though.


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 21, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I share your pain. I'm hoping they release it in North America, because I'm not gonna pay the extra shipping to get it imported to Canada.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Sep 22, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Lucky ones! Some people don't have a local shop to grab a fresh DS game, though I'm honestly willing to buy this one. Ordering online means a 70-dollar price tag and a month to wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't even come close to $70 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was like $40 where I ordered it from


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 22, 2010)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There were a couple problems with AGAIN.

1.  Similar style to Hotel Dusk, but without voice acting.  Am I saying it needed voice acting? No, but they used real people (or at least looked like real people as opposed to being ripped form the A-Ha video)... Real people, I expect dialogue.  Spoken dialogue.  At least some. 

2.  Similar experience to Hotel Dusk, but lame and predictable plot.  One of the nice things about Hotel Dusk is that if you got lost, you had to figure it out.  Or GameFAQs.   For AGAIN, just talk to your blonde partner.  Aside from the Garage murder, for some reason I needed GameFAQs for that one.

2b.  Translation/Dialogue issues (yes, in comparison to Hotel Dusk) The dialogue was flat, the characters too samey.  I didn't "feel" for any of the characters.  Kyle Hyde feels like a real character.  The Again guy didn't.  Heck, I can't even think of his name.  Oh yeah, Detective J. 

In conclusion, AGAIN feels like a ripoff of Hotel Dusk.  It doesn't really add anything (The whole eye of Providence is both underused as a feature, and overused as a plot point).  I'd much rather recommend Time Hollow to someone after recommending Hotel Dusk (assuming they have already played both Trace Memory titles).


----------



## sblur (Sep 22, 2010)

For those complaining: The Wood firmware is open source. It fixes this game with a patch, not a bugfix to the firmware. So theoretically, you should be able to borrow that patch if you know what you're doing.

It's located in patches_pr.cpp, and it calls the method PatchOverlay10 to apply the patch. The actual compiled patch is located in unprot_10.bin in the repository, and it replaces several pieces that have been stubbed out with EFC0DExx in the binary. By reading through the code by hand you can come up with that memory addresses would be getting patched. 

Here is what I believe will get written by that method for this game, in the form of an AR code: (I did this by hand, so there's a chance I may have made a mistake somewhere)

```
02085894 EA0DDAD9
E23FC400 000000B0
D809CFE1 000081E5
1080BDE8 0000A0E3
03402DE9 DC08CFE1
060051E1 0000001A
000081E5 0380BDE8
F8402DE9 0163A0E3
087296E5 086286E5
045296E5 022BC5E3
042286E5 0040A0E1
020951E3 0219A033
B704A0E3 210480E1
0010A0E3 34209FE5
32FF2FE1 4136A0E3
2C109FE5 A41186E5
A42196E5 021512E2
0100000A 101093E5
041084E4 021112E2
F8FFFF1A 045286E5
087286E5 F880BDE8
08A30702 A1416657
5AF50DEB 9CEE0702
C8F70DEA 08E50702
```

Of course, this assumes a few things:
1. That the memory region at 023FC400 is not used by whatever cart you're using.
2. That the cart you'd use actually supports the 'E' code type.
3. That whatever is being patched here is the reason it's failing everywhere.
Edit: Also, an AR code would be a bad idea for this because it only needs to be written once.

I don't expect the above to work for anyone, but I thought I'd post it just in case it might. (It was a good exercise to see how quickly I could figure out what it was doing.)

On a side note, if you're going to order this (and don't live in Europe) I wouldn't recommend game.co.uk. They claim to ship internationally, but apparently they flag all international orders as suspicious or something. I was hoping to get it faster and cheaper directly from the UK, but it looks like Play-Asia is the only reliable choice.


----------



## mcoupe69 (Sep 22, 2010)

^ clever :/


----------



## undercarris (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome game just like the first one!


----------



## mariosonic (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm kinda stuck right now. "SPOILERS BELOW" (sorry guys,cant remember how to do the spoiler thing.)


EDIT: Got it


----------



## FarRenGate (Sep 22, 2010)

Sblur, I'm sorry, but how can I use this code? I never used AR codes before, and dont understand how to put it into the rom. 

(Acekard 2i flash-card)


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 22, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> 1.  Similar style to Hotel Dusk, but without voice acting.  Am I saying it needed voice acting? No, but they used real people (or at least looked like real people as opposed to being ripped form the A-Ha video)... Real people, I expect dialogue.  Spoken dialogue.  At least some.



Hotel Dusk had voice acting?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone could help me
i'm in chapter 4 and i just finished talking to marie and i have to find a penny to put in the envolope and i can't find it and don't know what to do
so if anyone can help that'd be great


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

sblur said:
			
		

> For those complaining: The Wood firmware is open source. It fixes this game with a patch, not a bugfix to the firmware. So theoretically, you should be able to borrow that patch if you know what you're doing.
> 
> It's located in patches_pr.cpp, and it calls the method PatchOverlay10 to apply the patch. The actual compiled patch is located in unprot_10.bin in the repository, and it replaces several pieces that have been stubbed out with EFC0DExx in the binary. By reading through the code by hand you can come up with that memory addresses would be getting patched.
> 
> ...


is there a chance that it would it still work as an AR code


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

man i am totally stuck


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

help


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoiler



lukecop, you get the penny either in the whisky bottle in your room or the pinky rabbit moneybox in your closet. It's one or the other, I can't remember. For the moneybox, you need to use a ruler to get the coins out.


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 22, 2010)

Stop posting Spoilers!


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Stop posting Spoilers!


sorry
i don't know how to put spoiler tags on

and i kind of need to know because i'm stuck again. 
yeah, i know i suck at this game


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> xLaraCroftx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leshracbelmont (Sep 22, 2010)

sblur said:
			
		

> For those complaining: The Wood firmware is open source. It fixes this game with a patch, not a bugfix to the firmware. So theoretically, you should be able to borrow that patch if you know what you're doing.
> 
> It's located in patches_pr.cpp, and it calls the method PatchOverlay10 to apply the patch. The actual compiled patch is located in unprot_10.bin in the repository, and it replaces several pieces that have been stubbed out with EFC0DExx in the binary. By reading through the code by hand you can come up with that memory addresses would be getting patched.
> 
> ...



Just to let anybody know, the AR code does not work w/ latest extinfo libs on R4 YSMenù, it continues freezing randomly.
* Sigh * !


----------



## InternHertz (Sep 22, 2010)

Tried on CycloDS, the code gives white screens.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 22, 2010)

sblur said:
			
		

> For those complaining: The Wood firmware is open source.
> as far as i know only Acekard R.P.G is open source, neither Wood R.P.G or Wood R4 is Open Source....
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220004
> 
> QUOTEFirstly it would be important to state some facts here. Wood R4 is based of Yellow Goblin’s firmware for the Acekard RPG which had an open source code. So to describe it as AKAIO for the R4 is not correct. Also some people are wondering about Team Acekard, I can only guess that they don’t care. The AK RPG is no longer in production and is no longer supported so they wouldn’t have anything to gain by Wood RPG remaining exclusive.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 22, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> sblur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is this then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://code.google.com/p/woodrpg/


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoiler



i'm stuck again (yeah i suck) and i just talked to tony and frank when they are arguing about frank's tape player and i have no idea what to do afterwards


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 22, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm stuck again (yeah i suck) and i just talked to tony and frank when they are arguing about frank's tape player and i have no idea what to do afterwards





Spoiler



well i failed with the spoiler tags and it wont let me edit it so if someone else could edit it that'd be great


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoiler



Under the table in the laundry


----------



## panmusic (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't believe that no one bothered to release a fix yet-if at all...


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 22, 2010)

I can.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2010)

Why don't people go make their own thread and post the spoilers in that. This thread is about the release and hopefully getting a fix. Stop posting spoilers, good lord. I'm not reading them, but come on...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree, someone should make a help thread in the NDS section.  
Nothing worse than having the game spoiled before you can even start it.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 23, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I agree, someone should make a help thread in the NDS section.
> Nothing worse than having the game spoiled before you can even start it.



yeah i'm really sorry about that


----------



## vmurp (Sep 23, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many times are you going to apologize? Instead of apologizing every time you do it, why not just STOP doing it.


----------



## vmurp (Sep 23, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> well i failed with the spoiler tags and it wont let me edit it so if someone else could edit it that'd be great



You failed because you only used the first half of the code. You need the ending code *[/spoiler]* at the end, to close it in. Second of all, instead of clicking "add reply", you can click "*preview*" first to make sure it looks right. And third of all, you CAN edit your posts. There's an "edit" link in the bottom right corner of every post you create.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope that chapter 1 was a short one in comparison to the other chapters, cause i completed it in 30min ...
can't remember if the first chapter of hotel dusk was as short as that ... but it's good to be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm not really into the new soundtrack ... yet, but i think it won't take long before i won't be able to get it out of my head
just like hotel dusk, especially this one!


----------



## alzir (Sep 23, 2010)

I am going completely crazy. I have been waiting 3 years for this game... but I can't play it. I can't buy it either, I live in Brazil. I have an Acekard 2i and I don't know what to do anymore :/ I am about to kill myself. Hackers, save a young life. Thank you.


----------



## damaztur (Sep 23, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> I am going completely crazy. I have been waiting 3 years for this game... but I can't play it. I can't buy it either, I live in Brazil. I have an Acekard 2i and I don't know what to do anymore :/ I am about to kill myself. Hackers, save a young life. Thank you.



Or just buy it?


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 23, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> I am going completely crazy. I have been waiting 3 years for this game... but I can't play it. I can't buy it either, I live in Brazil. I have an Acekard 2i and I don't know what to do anymore :/ I am about to kill myself. Hackers, save a young life. Thank you.



What is it a week or so waiting for a firmware update, compared to a 3 years wait ?
Just take it easy, relax, a fix will be out soon as usual, there are plenty of things to do in the mean time.
Did you finish every Layton games so far ? Did you finish Zelda spirit tracks ? How about Dementium II ?
There are a lot of games out there that you can play, just be patient and a fix will be out before you know it.


----------



## alzir (Sep 23, 2010)

damaztur said:
			
		

> alzir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wish I could. I live in Brazil, more precisely, Fortaleza. Do you know how long it takes for a new game to get here? About 3 months. (oh, and thats just for (U) games. I have never seen a (E) game here for sale).

And do you know how much does it cost? About R$ 210 reais, which is U$ 121,80 dollars.
Thats is why I am feeling sad :/


----------



## alzir (Sep 23, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> alzir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is a lot of time, trust me :/ I started to play it, but the freezes started to freak me out. 
Thanks for the advices. I have finished every Layton game, every Zelda, every Dementium... I guess I have finished all the DS games that I like. I want Scribblenauts 2 so bad!
I will be patient... I am just afraid. AKAIO team hasn't released any updates for quite a long time.

PS: I am sorry for my english.


----------



## MBison (Sep 23, 2010)

I will say it's kind of odd no fix for this yet.. far worse games seemed to have gotten fixed a lot faster.

COP The Recruit, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 23, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> damaztur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a side note , I've been to Fortaleza 2 years ago and I spent nearly a month there between August and September and I really loved it.
Quite possibly the best vacation of my life.....Brazilian girls are fantastic, but more then that , people in general were very nice and laid back and very friendly.
I know that the currency is very week and it must be a hell to buy electronics and original games imported from overseas.
Prices seemed expensive for me and I was coming from the Sates with American dollars with the advantage of having a good exchange rate, but still !
I'm longing to come back some day, thanks to a friend of mines who owns a house there and has been going there regularly for 15 years I had the fortune of staying away from common tourists places and I got the chance to hang out with real local people,  eating their food and living just like them, if I ever come back I'll bring you a copy of Last Window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## damaztur (Sep 23, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> damaztur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? $121,80 for a DS game? Sorry man, I didn't know..


----------



## panmusic (Sep 23, 2010)

Where is Normatt?Has anyone asked about a new AKAIO update yet?


----------



## default2k (Sep 23, 2010)

MBison said:
			
		

> I will say it's kind of odd no fix for this yet.. far worse games seemed to have gotten fixed a lot faster.
> 
> COP The Recruit, I'm looking at you.




You are tottlay right, i think we got used to give to much attention to bad games only because its on ds.
Tokyo Beat Down was horrid as well, and the dementium games were very flawed too imo.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 23, 2010)

My retail copy just came  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is one game thats worth the money guys


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 23, 2010)

Even though it's been a week, didn't Kingdom Hearts/Spirit Tracks/HG/SS take longer? I say wait two weeks then start complaining.


----------



## agimann (Sep 23, 2010)

ill ask too, Where`s normatt?, what he`s up to these days?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 23, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> Where is Normatt?Has anyone asked about a new AKAIO update yet?



Game is fixed since 1.8. 

You just have to wait until everything is stable enough for a release.


----------



## panmusic (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there any way to try a BETA 1.8?
(Yes,I am that desperate!lol)


----------



## [Truth] (Sep 23, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 23, 2010)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me.


----------



## agimann (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for notifying, pendor


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 23, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> [Truth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AKAIO 1.8 isn't even out yet.


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2010)

And he said to wait until the release was stable.


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear


----------



## karmasore (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome, I really looking forward to the release of 1.8 now!


----------



## alzir (Sep 24, 2010)

I really hope it comes out today.
Do you guys have any more infos?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 24, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> I really hope it comes out today.
> Do you guys have any more infos?



AKAIO?

It's not coming up today. There's no ETA right now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2010)

So there is a patch, just stabilizing it first? Well, as long as it's being stabilized, I can wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Even if it's a couple of weeks, I'd rather a working loader. 

I got a dozen or so games I need to play on the PSP so I can kill a lot of time.


----------



## LukEdge (Sep 24, 2010)

So is there a patch coming for the game or for AKAIO? I have the R4 but I couldn't make Wood work on it... I'm stuck on chapter 3, the game starts freezing even more than usual...


----------



## stivsama (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh man, I hope Normatt fixes Sorcerer's Apprentice too along with Last Window.


----------



## Phynx (Sep 24, 2010)

Still no fix?  

You'd think someone capable or doing this could have done so that that they themselves could play it, by now.


----------



## panmusic (Sep 24, 2010)

Fingers crossed!


Has anyone tried to contact Normatt?


----------



## Kanahpoo (Sep 24, 2010)

LukEdge said:
			
		

> So is there a patch coming for the game or for AKAIO? I have the R4 but I couldn't make Wood work on it... I'm stuck on chapter 3, the game starts freezing even more than usual...



On wood 1.13?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> LukEdge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure you take the _rpg file and ds.menu out of the wood 1.13 folder before you put it on your card
i made the same mistake


----------



## Kanahpoo (Sep 24, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Kanahpoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK that's what i did, i did not overwrite the files if that's what u mean? (even deleted the savegame from 1.12 version to be sure) 
So that means i should be good to play through the game without freezing? (cause i'm only in chapter 2, but no freezing so far)

(i'm using an R4 instead of RPG btw)

explains why other people froze on 1.13 .... thx for the tip!


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 24, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I agree, someone should make a help thread in the NDS section.
> Nothing worse than having the game spoiled before you can even start it.


i did that and no-one answered


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

Chapter 4 on Wood 1.13 and NO freezes. This game is amazing


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 24, 2010)

Completed the game last night, Great game, definitely going to buy it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? Not everybody is able to play the game as you may have noticed. If you and us had/have to wait for a patch, there's no reason why you can't wait for a reply, and try to figure it out yourself.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Chapter 4 on Wood 1.13 and NO freezes. This game is amazing


+1


----------



## Pendor (Sep 24, 2010)

LukEdge said:
			
		

> So is there a patch coming for the game or for AKAIO? I have the R4 but I couldn't make Wood work on it... I'm stuck on chapter 3, the game starts freezing even more than usual...
> 
> 
> QUOTE(panmusic @ Sep 24 2010, 05:00 AM) Fingers crossed!
> ...




lern2read

I already said it's fixed a couple of posts ago.


----------



## panmusic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> LukEdge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




??u said it and I read it.Did you read my question about where can I find the fix?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 24, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, you didn't.

Otherwise you would've noticed the part where I said it's not out yet and you'll have to wait until the build is stable.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 24, 2010)

Funny as it is, since I still can't play it on the XL with AK2i, I digged out my trusty G6real and DSL and I found out that there has been an update just a couple of days ago ( these updates M3real/G6real don't even get posted regularly on GBAtemp anymore ), so I updated it and put the game on the card and it works flawlessly !
Just waiting for Akaio now , so that I can play it on the XL.
Great game, I wish these kind of story telling would become standard on the DS and see more games like this with different settings.

My respects to Cing, really.


----------



## panmusic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor,I asked where I can download a Beta.If this is not available yet,do you know or estimate when the new update is going to be released?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 24, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> If this is not available yet,do you know or estimate when the new update is going to be released?
> Are you serious? I already answered that.
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Too bad they went bankrupt.


----------



## panmusic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor,I must have missed your paritcular quote.Anyway,thanks for your time to clear things out.
May I ask you how do you know these details about 1.8?Is there any site to visit?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

Spoiler



Help? I'm in chap. 5 and i dont know where to sell red crown goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i sold one to tony already and I pissed Charles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Although I don't have an idea on what I spoiled... well whatever.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Funny as it is, since I still can't play it on the XL with AK2i, I digged out my trusty G6real and DSL and I found out that there has been an update just a couple of days ago ( these updates M3real/G6real don't even get posted regularly on GBAtemp anymore ), so I updated it and put the game on the card and it works flawlessly !
> Just waiting for Akaio now , so that I can play it on the XL.
> Great game, I wish these kind of story telling would become standard on the DS and see more games like this with different settings.
> 
> My respects to Cing, really.



When you get a chance, buy the game new. Not used. That way you support them, and hopefully Nintendo will buy them out


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 24, 2010)

Spoiler



try doing this before you post SPOILERS!


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Help? I'm in chap. 5 and i dont know where to sell red crown goods
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I sold the lock to Marie and the super strong detergent to Betty and please don't post spoilers


----------



## zruben (Sep 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FREAKING SPOILERS


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

Spoilers? I didn't spoil the story. Someone tell me why you called it a spoiler?

Edit: No one was brave enough to tell me. Pft.


----------



## GodotNDS (Sep 24, 2010)

so, this rom work only on DSTWO ?


----------



## Pendor (Sep 24, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> May I ask you how do you know these details about 1.8?



I'm a beta tester.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

GodotNDS said:
			
		

> so, this rom work only on DSTWO ?


it works on wood r4 1.13


----------



## panmusic (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,thanks!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it that's not something easy to come by. I'd love to be a beta tester for loaders on AKAIO, not just for this game. Possible or.. one of those "insider" things?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh the irony.  The R4 seems to be now the _only_ cart that can play newly released games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Oh the irony.  The R4 seems to be now the _only_ cart that can play newly released games.


... DSTWO?


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 24, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Oh the irony.  The R4 seems to be now the _only_ cart that can play newly released games.


Perhaps this will give people the incentive to buy this amazing game.
It's absolutely worth it.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding. :/ This person types the truth.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Sep 25, 2010)

so no word on a cyclo?, I skimmed through the topic but I may of missed something


----------



## Skiller23 (Sep 25, 2010)

does it work on EZflash Vi ?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 25, 2010)

Someone should patch this someday


----------



## koziakauzu (Sep 25, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, too bad so many people use R4/m3/AK2i/etc and don't actually buy games instead of whining for fix
(please no "right to try before buy", only 0.1% of us do that)


----------



## Serei (Sep 25, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Funny as it is, since I still can't play it on the XL with AK2i, I digged out my trusty G6real and DSL and I found out that there has been an update just a couple of days ago ( these updates M3real/G6real don't even get posted regularly on GBAtemp anymore ), so I updated it and put the game on the card and it works flawlessly !


Where did you find that? I've been googling around and can't seem to find any M3real software that doesn't crash. Alternatively what version it is if it's from a rom-site?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 25, 2010)

koziakauzu said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm part of that .1% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell, I have a hacked PSP with downloaded games, but I went out and bought them all.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm kinda glad this one hasnt been cracked yet, it made me actually go out and buy the game as i wanted to play it.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 26, 2010)

if you don't have an r4 or ds-two then i highly recommend that you buy this game. it's great and absolutely awesome


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the lock to Marie and the super strong detergent to Betty and please don't post spoilers





Spoiler



Marie is locked in her room.. any help on how to let me talk to her? And Betty is also angry... I can't sell things to them


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 26, 2010)

Serei said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually they post every update and every version of the firmware and more right here :

http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/

I think the official website for M3/G6real has links to linfoxdomain, or one of the users here maintains the site, I'm not too sure, but I bookmarked it long ago and it's the only place I check for updates for the G6real and M3.


----------



## Mefisteso (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone knows anything about akaio 1.8? On akaio.net there is no official source about them....


----------



## alzir (Sep 26, 2010)

Mefisteso said:
			
		

> Anyone knows anything about akaio 1.8? On akaio.net there is no official source about them....





[2]


Please AKAIO team... release an update :/ I really want to play this. (I live in Brasil. I can't buy it :/ that's the worst part of it).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys come on, give it time. Play some other games to pass the time.

Akaio or Normmatt don't even have to release updates for you.


----------



## Mefisteso (Sep 26, 2010)

Normmatt and rest of AKAIO Team no, but Acekard should do this, because i payed for Acekard 2.1 :>


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 26, 2010)

Acekard are doing it, there is alot of games to be fixed. Normmatt and co are still working on akaio 1.8 beta, we just have to be patient


----------



## Serei (Sep 26, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Serei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still crashing for me, going to try deleting save file and config and see if it helps. Using M3DS real so might be why it's working for you with G6.

edit: Still crashing even after deleting save and config :/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2010)

Mefisteso said:
			
		

> Normmatt and rest of AKAIO Team no, but Acekard should do this, because i payed for Acekard 2.1 :>



They still don't HAVE to.


----------



## Destac (Sep 26, 2010)

I've read everything and have not found any solution, because there are still not going flashcards that this rom.
As for example: R4 SDHC/R4i SDHC, R4i Gold also in M3 DS Real, DSTT, Acekard 2i and M3i zero, and would like to know if there is any solution for these flashcards that this rom still does not work, if any solution please notify as soon as possible and has spent much time from when you post the rom and there is no solution for some flashcards.


----------



## default2k (Sep 26, 2010)

Well i just finished the game and its really great ill loved it, my respect to Cing really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its a shame we wont be seing anymore of them tough. I hope we get to see more of this in the future.
Especially since they got so much material for a third and final chapter, but thats just me.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 26, 2010)

nintendo should hire cing and get them to work for them


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2010)

Destac said:
			
		

> I've read everything and have not found any solution, because there are still not going flashcards that this rom.
> As for example: R4 SDHC/R4i SDHC, R4i Gold also in M3 DS Real, DSTT, Acekard 2i and M3i zero, and would like to know if there is any solution for these flashcards that this rom still does not work, if any solution please notify as soon as possible and has spent much time from when you post the rom and there is no solution for some flashcards.



Not going to lie dude, can you please retry that? I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## felixsrg (Sep 27, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Destac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## default2k (Sep 27, 2010)

I just noticed if you are wearing earphones/headphones you can listen to the soundtrack in the Jukebox with the DS closed and the LR buttons act as prev and next.


----------



## Pendor (Sep 27, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> I just noticed if you are wearing earphones/headphones you can listen to the soundtrack in the Jukebox with the DS closed and the LR buttons act as prev and next.



Huh, didn't know that.

Nice find.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But don't you find it weird that... he read everything and know that nothing works.. yet asked me people to give him a solution? Unless he meant to say "when a solution comes out..."


----------



## Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Still no patch for Acekard 2? Damn.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2010)

ebay.ca

Look at the price that's selling for! lol. You know, I'm all fair game for supporting developers. And if it's a great game, then I'll pay full price. But, well, come on. All that money, not one cent is going to Cing.


----------



## default2k (Sep 27, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ebay.ca
> 
> Look at the price that's selling for! lol. You know, I'm all fair game for supporting developers. And if it's a great game, then I'll pay full price. But, well, come on. All that money, not one cent is going to Cing.



So Cing is not getting any profit then? I still hold out hope that they will make a return someday one way or another.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eBay dude, unless it's Cing holding the auction, all the profits is going to some guy who is selling it for a ridiculously high price because he knows people want it.


----------



## shri1026 (Sep 27, 2010)

I live in a third world country. there's no nintendo company here. nintendo ds lite availaible only with retailers which are in big cities in our country. today i purchased my ds lite from one of these cities (actually captail of my country). it cost me $95 (currency conversion). i also purchased r4 for $ 9(original). now I am playing last window on it. so guys what i am saying is purchase a R4 since you all live in good countries.


----------



## default2k (Sep 27, 2010)

Well im kind of in the same situation as the guy in Brazil was. Living in a third world country makes it really tough to purchase original games, especially imports. This is why piracy is so rampant here.
Retailers here sell systems already hacked/downgraded, memory included, all ready to go. But i dont think it happens here only.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 27, 2010)

Come on if this was 2007 this game would have been patched by 3 people already


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 27, 2010)

Serei said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I was misleading you.
I thought it was working because the first time I played for quite a few minutes, I saved and restarted and everything was OK.
But yesterday I experienced my first ' Freeze ' when I opened up the inventory bag.
I wasn't gonna play it anyway on the DSL because I'm waiting for a patch so that I can play it on the XL, hence I didn't go far with the G6real on purpose.
But the updates are real, as you can see both cards are still very well supported.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Come on if this was 2007 this game would have been patched by 3 people already



That's because back in 2007, games had little, if anything, AP at all.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh come one. Are you guys serious? I bought the fucking game. I'm waiting for it to arrive but does no one give 2 shits about this game? This is truly sad. This has got to be a record for slowness on AP cracking.


----------



## Gwaith (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm honestly considering the possibilty of a silent agreement on not cracking this game now, since its been basically ages now and it's still not fixed ;/.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 28, 2010)

Ever thought of the possibility that hackers support Cing?
I mean,hackers aren't ALL out on developers,they probably know when to do stuff,and in this case,they probably want you guys to buy it xD

But yeah,if I find this game cheap,I'll buy it,for now,Professor Layton


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2010)

I like how you guys are acting as if the hackers work for you and HAVE to do this. They don't have to do shit for you. They do it out of the graciousness of their hearts.

What's stopping you guys from attempting it yourselves?


----------



## default2k (Sep 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I like how you guys are acting as if the hackers work for you and HAVE to do this. They don't have to do shit for you. They do it out of the graciousness of their hearts.
> 
> What's stopping you guys from attempting it yourselves?



I can see why everybody is so angry because a fix or update doesnt ussualy takes this long. But that aside i cant bring myself to pay a ridiculous price for a ds game as i explained earlier, even if want ot support Cing.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I like how you guys are acting as if the hackers work for you and HAVE to do this. They don't have to do shit for you. They do it out of the graciousness of their hearts.
> 
> What's stopping you guys from attempting it yourselves?



Unlike Most hackers we have lives.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understandable. But there are other games to play out there besides all the big titles. Try some low name company titles and such.


----------



## undercarris (Sep 28, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That could be possibly the most Stupid and selfish post i have read in this forum!... the hackers have already given us to much...  they do not work for us....


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem with hackers is that they have no organized communication with the public.  They should just tell us if they're planning on cracking the game or not, and let us know if they hit a roadblock (i.e. Anti-piracy too strong).  Right now we have absolutely no idea what's going on, but I'm inclined to go with the theory that there's a silent agreement on not cracking this game to help Cing (which won't do any good in my opinion since this is only a EU release).


----------



## Mr.Guy (Sep 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What's stopping you guys from attempting it yourselves?
> 
> Probably the complete lack of knowledge.
> 
> MesiskopeUnlike Most hackers we have lives.



Are you stupid or just asshole?

The "silent" Theory is working if its true, but you've got to be kidding me. No fix in almost 2 weeks? Makes me lose faith in this site. That and its total crash the other day.


----------



## Pendor (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick hacks are mostly from chinese/japanese hackers and they already hacked their own version months ago. There's no need for them to hack this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They learned how to hack. Why can't you or the others? Information and everything is on the internet. If one person can do it, so can others. It's not like they offer courses in school "how to hack games."


----------



## Phynx (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> The "silent" Theory is working if its true, but you've got to be kidding me. No fix in almost 2 weeks? Makes me lose faith in this site. That and its total crash the other day.



I don't see how the site is responsible for a fix; that would be the community.  As we've seen many times before, a community can be fickle.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> No fix in almost 2 weeks? Makes me lose faith in this site.


You're blaming this site? WTF does that mean?


----------



## Skiller23 (Sep 28, 2010)

they kicked pong who was providing us updates for dstt


----------



## Maxkhoon (Sep 28, 2010)

so this work with wood 1.13 till the end of the game?

thanks..


----------



## zruben (Sep 28, 2010)

spoiled little brats, just be patient... I'm sure you have a huge backlog of games to play, you can use this opportunity to catch up

it works on wood, if you are THAT desperate to play it, get a freaking R4 for 6 bucks and play it.
it already been said that Akaio 1.8 fix it... just WAIT for it to be released...

just WAIT, and don't be so freaking anxious about it... it's a GAME.


----------



## jdevil99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not one to hop in and be critical over what someone says because I've sat back and laughed/got angry over a megaton of typed dribal in my 14 year history with the internet (what up Prodigy) but what the heck, I'm in a good mood. No offense zruben, but one thing everyone is accustomed to on here is opinions. Specifically gamers, we are a very opinionated bunch. You know this, I know this, but what sense of entitlement do you get from trashing people who just have a want or a mis-directed passion towards something, that something in this case being a playable version of Last Window on more then 2 flash cards. Some people put gaming a little higher on their life hierarchy chart then others. You may like cars a bit more, so if I saw you pounding the keys going on about how the new speed chip that overrides the factory ECU in your Pinto isn't out yet and a guy like me comes along and tells you to STFU, you'd be angry cause you love cars (hypothetically). All I'm saying is, some people like games, others love them, and regardless of how militant gbatemp gets sometimes, this is a place to chat and sometimes vent. I want to play this game to, real bad, but I hope that doesn't classify me as a brat for wanting something more then say...you.


----------



## zruben (Sep 28, 2010)

jdevil99 said:
			
		

> I'm not one to hop in and be critical over what someone says because I've sat back and laughed/got angry over a megaton of typed dribal in my 14 year history with the internet (what up Prodigy) but what the heck, I'm in a good mood. No offense zruben, but one thing everyone is accustomed to on here is opinions. Specifically gamers, we are a very opinionated bunch. You know this, I know this, but what sense of entitlement do you get from trashing people who just have a want or a mis-directed passion towards something, that something in this case being a playable version of Last Window on more then 2 flash cards. Some people put gaming a little higher on their life hierarchy chart then others. You may like cars a bit more, so if I saw you pounding the keys going on about how the new speed chip that overrides the factory ECU in your Pinto isn't out yet and a guy like me comes along and tells you to STFU, you'd be angry cause you love cars (hypothetically). All I'm saying is, some people like games, others love them, and regardless of how militant gbatemp gets sometimes, this is a place to chat and sometimes vent. I want to play this game to, real bad, but I hope that doesn't classify me as a brat for wanting something more then say...you.



none taken.

just to clarify some points:
I'm not calling "brat" to people who wants to play this game. Trust me, I'm possitive that no one want to play this game more than me. I loved Hotel Dusk and I have replayed it about five times.

I'm just saying it's kind of spoiled to start bitching about something they are getting for free.

There are solutions. There are options to play it. If they wait a little bit, there will be more, and they (us) will play. Just be patient, everyone.


----------



## Skiller23 (Sep 28, 2010)

we have no choice i guess, we have to be patient, bye the game or bye an other flashcart like DStwo or EZflashVi


----------



## Knolli (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll buy the game tomorrow...i think it's worth the money.


----------



## Lily (Sep 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At worst he is reselling, at best he has a supplier for the game. Either way, the portion of the revenue that was supposed to go back to the publisher does.

Yeesh.

Also, $60 may seem like a lot to you, but it's the going rate for such a limited print import title.


----------



## ZPE (Sep 28, 2010)

Knolli said:
			
		

> I'll buy the game tomorrow...i think it's worth the money.



+1


----------



## alzir (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I could at least buy it. Hackers, pleeeeease, hack this


----------



## BigLord (Sep 28, 2010)

Feels good to be European and not having to import this if the need arises. Just go to a shop and buy the game, hehe.

But I still have hope that the guys-with-the-brains will deal with this issue. I'm not impatient (Professor Layton is kicking ass) but oh man I so wanted to play this gem...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

there's not much that can be done. Normatt still isn't informing us about the updated AKAIO. Just forget this game existed and wait for at least a month.


----------



## BigLord (Sep 29, 2010)

Trying to do that, my "friend".

Anyway, I've heard that the game's AP is the same as its Japanese version. Is it possible to simply translate the game?


----------



## Marv (Sep 29, 2010)

Strange...

I repacked the rom file with dslazy and game didn't freeze when I was checking mailbox. It works for now, but who knows, maybe it will freeze later.

(M3 Real & newest Sakura)


----------



## zruben (Sep 29, 2010)

Marv said:
			
		

> Strange...
> 
> I repacked the rom file with dslazy and game didn't freeze when I was checking mailbox. It works for now, but who knows, maybe it will freeze later.
> 
> (M3 Real & newest Sakura)



you might be onto something, keep us informed please =)


----------



## alzir (Sep 29, 2010)

What exactly did you do, Marv?
Teach us! 
This might work to Acekard too.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 29, 2010)

Marv, if you're willing to tell us what you did step by step, I'd be glad to test it out and post my results.


----------



## Marv (Sep 29, 2010)

OK. Looks like the game still freezes from time to time (every 30 mins - more or less), when it crashed  I turned DS off and on - and I can play again. It's not freezing for forever, only randomly. I don't know if repacking done anything, but you can try it.

Download "dslazy", open the app, find yor rom and open it in the app, press "nds unpack" and then "nds packer". It will repack the rom file. Save repacked rom where ya want and copy it to your card.

You can also try changing text files from EU version to working JAP version - but it didn't work for me. Filenames in both roms are the same, but filesizes aren't, maybe AP is checking filesizes somehow.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay so I tried what Marv did but it didn't work out on Acekard 2i.
I do agree that it does get you past the mailbox sequence though.
It still freezes randomly when looking around.
Also, my original file size was 128 before I unpacked the rom, now when I repacked it, it was 123.
Just putting that out there.

Quick question, what's the file size for the Japanese version?


----------



## Des_Kaje (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to buy it right now. I've had enough of this piracy trouble and want to support CING.


----------



## alzir (Sep 29, 2010)

Any news about the AKAIO 1.8 update or some patch? for Acekard 2i?


----------



## GodotNDS (Sep 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Re: Intro remover
> 
> Postby Normmatt » Wed Sep 29, 2010 9:06 pm
> This has been added to 1.8.0 and will be available soon.



Waiting !


----------



## fathermocker (Sep 29, 2010)

GodotNDS said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did he post that?


----------



## Stephapanda (Sep 29, 2010)

fathermocker said:
			
		

> GodotNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=618


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 29, 2010)

aw snap!


----------



## alzir (Sep 29, 2010)

The thing is.... how soon?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2010)

What's an intro remover?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The thing is.... how soon?



Just be thankful it's being released at all.


----------



## alzir (Sep 30, 2010)

Intro Remover is literally an intro remover.

It removes the Intro that some release groups put inside the game, like watermarks, generally before the game begins.

And yes, I am really thankful. But I am 500% more ansious to play it than thankful.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh you mean like that Xenom intro they had for DQIX?


----------



## Icealote (Sep 30, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh you mean like that Xenom intro they had for DQIX?



Yes those introductions...


----------



## Mefisteso (Sep 30, 2010)

Hooooray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normmatt proves on every step that he's great guy :>


Look here: http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=609
It seems to be fixed, now we just wait for new loader


----------



## alzir (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew it was fixed.
I just have 1 question... where is the loader? It sucks to wait.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 1, 2010)

Mefisteso said:
			
		

> Hooooray
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy to hear that Normmatt hasn't forgot about this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for telling us this Mefisteso!
I'll be patiently waiting for it to come out!


----------



## alzir (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a feeling this is coming out TODAY.


----------



## Mefisteso (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this just feeling or something more?


----------



## default2k (Oct 1, 2010)

I really feel for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I certainly couldn't have waited this long to play the game.
Hope normatt releases the loader for soon.
The game is excellent and i sure prefer it over the ace attorney series, as it feels they are beating the dead horse by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Last game didn´t feel as epic as the first ones).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2010)

Mefisteso said:
			
		

> Is this just feeling or something more?
> 
> Most likely wishful thinking.
> 
> ...



I wasn't a fan of the Ace Attorney games. I owned and beat the second one. But only with the help of a guide. Third one I never bothered to finish. They just got too repetitive and boring for me.

But hey, if they give us that picture of Phoenix's mentor or whatever in a skimpy bikini, I might like the series again.


----------



## Dr. Hobo (Oct 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I wasn't a fan of the Ace Attorney games. I owned and beat the second one. But only with the help of a guide. Third one I never bothered to finish. They just got too repetitive and boring for me.
> 
> But hey, if they give us that picture of Phoenix's mentor or whatever in a skimpy bikini, I might like the series again.



The 3rd game is definitely the best in the series.  You should really play it.  But if that's not enough to convince you it does have Mia (the mentor you mentioned) in a maid outfit for a little bit and she leans over several times.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 3, 2010)

So it's not working on a Cyclo on ANY firmware, right?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So it's not working on a Cyclo on ANY firmware, right?


Most probably since the CycloDS website is gone.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 3, 2010)

No it's not working on the Cyclo, but I never relied on them before for game fixes since it always takes a while.  I'm just wondering why no hacking group or cheat code crew member has release a fix for this game yet.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got it in the mail today.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Oct 3, 2010)

Bought it this week, I like it thus far. Never would have thought I'd ever buy something from the store again after purchasing a flashcart. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Oct 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap it is, I never noticed before now


----------



## Popin (Oct 3, 2010)

Marv said:
			
		

> OK. Looks like the game still freezes from time to time (every 30 mins - more or less), when it crashed  I turned DS off and on - and I can play again. It's not freezing for forever, only randomly. I don't know if repacking done anything, but you can try it.


I'm having the same problem. At first, I thought it just froze at the mailbox, but when I restarted it it went fine until the next freeze. It's a bit of a hassle restarting the game each time there is a freeze, but at least its still playable so I can't really complain.

Beautiful looking game so far and I love the little quirks they've added.


----------



## alzir (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay... I give up. Fudge this game.


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 4, 2010)

Chapter 9 Cross-post question... 


Spoiler



What do you do after you retrieve the Condor Key?  I can't get out of Mag's Room!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't post questions involving progressing through the game. This is not what the thread is for. kthnxbi.


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 6, 2010)

@ShadowSoldier, thank you for your rudeness, your comment was very helpful.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Don't post questions involving progressing through the game. This is not what the thread is for. kthnxbi.


This thread is about asking questions about the game and anything around the topic of this game, so his question is on topic. Your comment on the other hand was not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See? So technically, my comment was on topic.. while his wasn't.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. 
BTW I found the help thread
http://gbatemp.net/t257055-last-window-the...est-help-thread


----------



## undercarris (Oct 6, 2010)

still no fix for us ezlash V v1 owners


----------



## Osaka (Oct 6, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who was calling them selves Osaka in irc? o-o;


----------



## sYndrome13 (Oct 6, 2010)

The AP in the Japanese version of the game can be cracked using Open Patch and a current Gamelist.txt. I won't supply the code as it may be viewed as breaking forum rules, but Open Patch is easy enough to find.

If the European version of the game uses the same AP as the Japanese version, it's probable that the European version can be fixed with a hex edit as well. The trouble, of course, is finding the right code.

I don't think I'm posting information that hasn't been posted before, but I felt like pointing out this fact may help anyone ambitious enough to try to break the AP.


----------



## TechnoAllah (Oct 7, 2010)

Osaka said:
			
		

> who was calling them selves Osaka in irc? o-o;


I was, but in Rizon so disregard that.


----------



## Eruonen (Oct 7, 2010)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be TechnoAllah.

EDIT: derp


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 7, 2010)

I remained optimistic, but.. come on now.. this is getting a bit ridiculous. Still no fix? How was it that Pokemon was cracked, but not this? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## default2k (Oct 7, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I remained optimistic, but.. come on now.. this is getting a bit ridiculous. Still no fix? How was it that Pokemon was cracked, but not this? Shouldn't it be the other way around?



I have to agree here. Ive been lurking the scene for a while and i never seen any game that took so long to crack.
It might have been a good thing since some users here claim to have gotten an actual copy of the game, but come on.


----------



## alzir (Oct 7, 2010)

It is not a good thing for me. I would totally buy this, but as I said before, I live in Brazil. Come on.... I just finished Hotel Dusk fot the third time, I am so anxious to play this! Hackers, please, help us :/


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> It is not a good thing for me. I would totally buy this, but as I said before, I live in Brazil. Come on.... I just finished Hotel Dusk fot the third time, I am so anxious to play this! Hackers, please, help us :/


Cool off, we can't tell them what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do it when they feel like it, play some older games first


----------



## PantsuPanic (Oct 7, 2010)

*Here we are, nearly a month later, and Last Window still has no patch.*

Why could that be?  Let's look at the possibilities:

1) The hackers feel that Cing was a victim of consequence and therefore their final game deserves respect from the scene.

Cing is bankrupt and gone.  They no longer exist, period.  They don't have stock options, an office, or even a website.  But they ceased to exist BEFORE _Last Window_ was published by Nintendo in Europe.  Who, by the way, is responsible for bankrupting them in the first place.  Don't believe me?  Do your homework.  Find out what a complete lack of marketing will do from a publisher for a developer.  Find out who closed Cing down and forced them into bankruptcy.  That's right, Nintendo.  Nintendo is notorious for being loan sharks to their 2nd party developers.  So guess what then?  If you buy _Last Window_, you're giving money to Nintendo, NOT Cing.  No single Cing employee is getting a red cent of your money if you buy _Last Window_.

2) No one cares about _Last Window_ so why bother cracking it.

Well I think that fact that this thread alone is at 37 pages proves people care very much about playing it.

3) The _Last Window_ ROM's AP is simply uncrackable, the encryption/deviancy is too strong for the hackers of the internets.

I don't know.  Maybe?  That's about the only reasonable option left at this point.  Only the Japanese hackers can handle it apparently.

-

So... ultimately, as an American I find the idea of paying $60 plus international shipping for a DS game that should of come out in the USA (as well as EU) appalling.  I should be able to go down to Wal-Mart or GameStop and buy this game off the shelf for $30-40.  It's only FAIR considering the first game came out here.  Not that Nintendo gives a damn.  Remember how the USA got _Trace Memory_?  But then when the sequel came out, _Another Code R_, it only came out in EU too?  Well I don't think that's right, and I don't think Nintendo deserves my money for this behavior.  If I could walk up to Taisuke Kanasaki or Shigeru Komine and give them $60 personally I would.  But the fact is, I can't.  All I can do is wait for a patch or support regional extortion.

So what's it gonna be scene?  Are you simply too busy cracking _Pokemon_ games to give a damn anymore?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 7, 2010)

PantsuPanic said:
			
		

> *Here we are, nearly a month later, and Last Window still has no patch.*
> 
> Why could that be?  Let's look at the possibilities:
> 
> ...



Only problem with the third idea is that the game is working on some flashcards. So it is hackable. And apparently there is an update coming out for AKAIO that fixes this, but there is no release date and nothing else being spoken of. The game also carries the same AP as the Japanese version, and that was hacked... so there's something up.

One of the worst things about living in North America is we don't always get the great games or anything. I really don't want to invest in a Supercard DSTWO.. but if it's able to play the newer games and gets hacked faster... I might not have a choice. Acekard is a great card, it's just a shame that it's slowly dying.

I would love to buy this game online, but I refuse to pay more than a home console game's price.


----------



## default2k (Oct 7, 2010)

In case anyone cares, here´s a thread at Neogaf wich gives us a little more light as to what happened to Cing.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=389518

It´s long, but it think it´s worth a read. It seems it wasn´t entirely their fault, but that´s the way the game industry works.
Their games were really good, i hope we see more of them in the future, probably on the 3DS.


----------



## Pendor (Oct 8, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noboby is cracking it, that's why. Japanese hackers already fixed their own version, they don't care about this one.

AFAIK, the game has checks below 8000h and that's all. I'm not familiar with the specifics but it's not that hard to crack.

In fact, it worked just fine on AKAIO latest beta (the one available back then), no fix or loader updates required.


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried all of the publicly available betas and stable versions that I could get my hands on, and none of them seemed to play this game properly. I know that it's fixed in AKAIO 1.8, which is all well and good for the AKAIO beta testers, but for those of us who don't have inside info on it we're sitting around with our thumbs up our asses.

If you found an AKAIO beta that loads the game fine (no freezes), care to share the download link? I could have sworn I tried all of them, but maybe I overlooked one.


----------



## default2k (Oct 8, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally forgot about the J version, lol.
But still, i can see its pretty anoying for Acekard users. I mean Last Window was the only game i was looking forward to play, and im glad i did.


----------



## Pendor (Oct 8, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betas are not public. Can't share it, sorry.

But I can tell you that, aside from a few quirks, latest version is pretty stable and a public release shouldn't take too long.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Oct 8, 2010)

Once again, to everyone saying it's $60:

http://www.thehut.com/games/platforms/nint...w/10237189.html

Approx. $43


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear it. Let's hope that the AKAIO team is more promising than the MENUdo team (zing!).


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 9, 2010)

does it really work without freezing on wood 1.13 in R4 ?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 9, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> does it really work without freezing on wood 1.13 in R4 ?


yeah, it says it's fixed.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you have an M3Real and are still looking for a fix, I used Xenon++'s M3 NineTail and booted to WoodM3. It's on page 2 and has the latest 1.14 loader I think. Played 5 hours straight yesterday and didn't sleep till 7.30am but I'm not complaining  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*EDIT* No freezes by the way


----------



## GodotNDS (Oct 10, 2010)

still no akaio 1.8 ...


----------



## Popin (Oct 10, 2010)

It was still freezing every now and then, but once I restarted the game it would work smoothly...until the next freeze. But now I'm on chapter 3 and it won't budge anymore. It freezes and restarting the game doesn't work.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a new sd card and the game works pefect now on Akaio 1.7.1 no freezes.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 11, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> I got a new sd card and the game works pefect now on Akaio 1.7.1 no freezes.


That's highly doubtful.  The freezes are caused by anti-piracy, so changing microSDs wouldn't help.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Oct 11, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before it would keep freezing at startup so far I'm playing and no freezes at chapter 2 ATM.


----------



## Mr Esteves (Oct 11, 2010)

Any news on a fix for DSTT??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2010)

Mr Esteves said:
			
		

> Any news on a fix for DSTT??




So far the only carts that play is R4 with Wood, and DSTWO. I could be wrong though..

Fuck this game. I'm obviously not going to play it. A fix won't be coming out for the longest time. It's a shame that all the hackers decided "lets hack Pokemon, but not this game." Because this game series is far superior. And the fact that they just never bothered with it or they posted any updates of a fix coming, is just a kick in the balls. I've heard of games taking a while to get hacked, but Jesus, this was just ridiculous.

And the fact that I can't even buy the game online, is just pouring salt onto the wound. Fuck this game, I'm not waiting. I'm not even going to care anymore.


----------



## katastrophie (Oct 12, 2010)

I know that this might be asking a bit too much but could someone do me a favour and upload a sav from after you do the music box part.  With a broken R and all I can't do it.  Just after you finish the puzzle save.


----------



## zruben (Oct 12, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mr Esteves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, chill... I'm sure a fix will eventually appear for your cart

if not... just get am R4, it's just 6 bucks


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 12, 2010)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> If you have an M3Real and are still looking for a fix, I used Xenon++'s M3 NineTail and booted to WoodM3. It's on page 2 and has the latest 1.14 loader I think. Played 5 hours straight yesterday and didn't sleep till 7.30am but I'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was stoked to grab my M3 Real out of its case and test this, and then I forgot I have a DSi. Damn.


----------



## default2k (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the problem here is that there isn´t enough fanbase to warrant a fix/patch for the game.
If the other carts cant play it, its because of the slow support they are offering. Its a shame really, but an update for your flashcart is bound to come.
Maybe the acekard users should do something i dont know...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been weeks dude.. close to a month. There's no reason for there not to be a patch already. And if I couldn't buy the game online, what makes you think I can get an R4 online?


----------



## alzir (Oct 12, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mr Esteves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel EXACTLY like you. But I live in Brazil... It is even harder to get any DS games here. I have some original games, though. Mario Kart rules.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Oct 12, 2010)

Update to mah situation. I've played up to Chapter 9 with no freezes (Xenon++ WoodM3), but I made a mistake and it was game over at one point. Reloaded it and made the same mistake and then it froze. Now it freezes up sometimes.


----------



## alzir (Oct 12, 2010)

Super Scribblenauts is out and it does not work on Acekard 2i.


2 great games, none of them are working. I think its time to release AKAIO 1.8.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> Super Scribblenauts is out and it does not work on Acekard 2i.
> 
> 
> 2 great games, none of them are working. I think its time to release AKAIO 1.8.



I think Acekard might be dead at this point. Not only Normmatt, but the Acekard team itself. There's no updates at all. Probably time I tried getting a DSTWO because the Acekard 2i is pretty much dead..


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> alzir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's updates, just not frequent releases of said updates. If you keep track of progress behind the releases, you would know that progress is steady and they're working on finalizing AKAIO 1.8 before it's released.


----------



## alzir (Oct 13, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes... a month later... nothing. I am not complaining, but it really sucks. I love AKAIO, I am angry with the Acekard Team itself. They rely on Normmat, which makes me feel pissed off. "Fudge who bought the card, we have hackers to do the work for us and for free, lets take all the money and pretend we are blind."


----------



## Skyline969 (Oct 13, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Team AceKard could be dead (I really don't know), but ShadowSoldier was saying the AceKard itself is dead, which is definitely not true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> alzir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'm just used to my previous cards where they had hackers with unofficial firmwares, and the team itself. But as alzir said, Acekard relies too heavy on Normmatt. Hell, I'll even wager if it wasn't for the outstanding AKAIO, tons of people wouldn't touch the Acekard...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2010)

The R4 with Wood is the new Acekard AKAIO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I suggest you all buy a Supercard 2 since they actually have an official dedicated team that frequently updates the cart.


----------



## nkgradici (Oct 15, 2010)

AKAIO 1.8.0 is out!!! finally we can play the game !!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah you can delete all those bullshit whining now FFS.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Oct 15, 2010)

r4 wood still have random freeze? work 100% ?

thanks


----------



## alzir (Oct 15, 2010)

YES! Thank you, AKAIO team! Acekard is BACK, bitches!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2010)

alzir said:
			
		

> YES! Thank you, AKAIO team! Acekard is BACK, bitches!



Still going to get a DSTWO.


----------



## mooyah (Oct 17, 2010)

edit:bleh ignore


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 17, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> r4 wood still have random freeze? work 100% ?
> 
> thanks


It should work 100%.  If there are freezes, then it's caused by an in-game glitch (which there shouldn't be any), or a faulty microSD/R4.  The anti-piracy will no longer cause freezes if you have the latest Wood firmware. 

*still waiting for a CycloDS fix*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to CycloDS? Those guys still around? I haven't seen/heard about anything from them since earlier this year...


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 18, 2010)

They are still around.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Oct 18, 2010)

Last_Window_The_Secret_of_Cape_West_EUR_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS

_place the original eximius release in the same directory and run the .bat file_


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 19, 2010)

Again, if anyone has the stand-alone patch, it'd be nice if you could upload it to FileTrip or some other website.


----------



## default2k (Oct 19, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> Last_Window_The_Secret_of_Cape_West_EUR_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS
> 
> _place the original eximius release in the same directory and run the .bat file_



Wat? The game got patched after the release of AKAIO 1.8.0? They sure are late.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Not a fan of suxxors. I hated that intro they gave for the tetris party deluxe or whatever. I don't mind intros, but that one was just long. Luckily AKAIO gets rid of it


----------



## Mr.Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> Last_Window_The_Secret_of_Cape_West_EUR_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS
> 
> _place the original eximius release in the same directory and run the .bat file_



Absolute. Complete. Massive. Depressing. BULLSHIT.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Kanahpoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Kanahpoo (Oct 19, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Again, if anyone has the stand-alone patch, it'd be nice if you could upload it to FileTrip or some other website.



They got it over at some "scene" site regarding "DS"


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha its a great game


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Google? WAIT! NO! BING! Wait... maybe.. ask jeeves? Screw it, I hate your game.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/f21941-Last_Window_The...UXXORS-1-0.html


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this game from the creators of Hotel Dusk?


----------



## craplame (Oct 19, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Is this game from the creators of Hotel Dusk?



Yes, it's created by CING. The same company who made the Hotel Dusk: Room 215.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Is this game from the creators of Hotel Dusk?


It's the sequel.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Oct 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## Apathia (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys... I really need your help 'cause I've just lost my Last Window savegame. I was at chapter 6. 

Does anybody know where could I find a savegame? (I'd say NO, since I didn't found anything on google..)
I don't have enough time to restart the game from the beginning... 
So could anyone upload his SAVE? I was at ch6 but if you have a ch5/ch4/ch3 save i'll accept it anyway (better than nothing!)!!


Please, I really NEED your help, I lost every data! It's a matter of five minutes... and this is not a game in which savegame matters after all (not such as Pokémon for example)... The game it's a sort of novel, so why can't you help me? ;_;


----------



## zruben (Oct 27, 2010)

I just finished this game today... it was awesome 

i feel kinda sad for the fact that it's the end of the Kyle Hyde story.


----------



## Last Symphony (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you use this patch?

http://filetrip.net/f21941-Last_Window_The...UXXORS-1-0.html

What name do I use for renaming the ROM in order for the patch to work?


----------



## aaronburke (Dec 15, 2010)

download the zip, extract it

rename your existing last window nds file to xms-lwwe.nds
and then throw it into the new folder you created when you extracted the zip

run the batch file

your new nds file is named sxs-lwcw.nds
and it's safe to rename/move/use


----------



## azgner (Dec 25, 2010)

Guys, I've got a slot 2 flashcard (a supercard lite rumble) and I've never had problems running games. It's updated to the lastest firmware there is (1.85). I've tried to run this game in it, but it freezes at the start, after opening the doors, even with the patched room. I know this flashcard is really outdated, but I don't have how to upgrade to a newer on at the moment and I really want to play this game. Any help?


----------



## RenRo (Jan 16, 2011)

Last Symphony said:
			
		

> How do you use this patch?
> 
> http://filetrip.net/f21941-Last_Window_The...UXXORS-1-0.html
> 
> What name do I use for renaming the ROM in order for the patch to work?




Got the file with 126775 kb

It still won't even open on my Wood.  File image is a ds with a "?" over it.  Help?


----------

